# De tussen -s en zijn "vrije kwestie"



## eno2

tussen-s: algemene regels | Genootschap Onze Taal



> De tussen-s is een vrije kwestie: de letter wordt geschreven als hij wordt uitgesproken


Moet ik op mijn uitspraak vertrouwen, als Van Dale het woord anders spelt? Ik dacht van niet. Dus de onzekerheid blijft. 



> als het tweede woorddeel met een s-klank begint....Er zijn dan twee mogelijkheden om achter de voorkeursvorm te komen:
> 
> 
> 1 Maak een samentrekking: _stationschef_ is met een tussen-s omdat je een _s_ hoort in _stations- en bedrijfschef_.


Zinloos toch? een s bijschrijven als je een s hoort, namelijk de s van het woord dat met een s (klank) begint?   Waarom de s verdubbelen? A ja, om de eerste regel niet te overtreden: je schrijft een bij  s bij als je een s hoort. Ook al is dat de s van het woord dat met een s begint. Grappige consistentie en consequentie. 

Volgens deze regel moet ik sigaretslachtoffer als sigaretsslachtoffer schrijven, omdat ik een s hoor. 




> 2 Vervang het tweede deel door een woord dat niet met een s-klank begint: _stationschef_ is juist omdat het ook _stationshal_ is.



OK dat is beter en bruikbaarder. 

Volgens deze regel moet ik sigaretslachtoffer als sigaretslachtoffer schrijven, het een sigaretroker is en geen sigaretsroker. 

In de praktijk benut ik de "vrije kwestie", met mogelijke uitspraakvergissingen dus.  Als ik twijfel en tijd heb,  controleer ik de Van Dale versie.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> als het tweede woorddeel met een s-klank begint....Er zijn dan twee mogelijkheden om achter de voorkeursvorm te komen:
> 
> 1 Maak een samentrekking: _stationschef_ is met een tussen-s omdat je een _s_ hoort in _stations- en bedrijfschef_.
> 
> 
> 
> Zinloos toch? een s bijschrijven als je een s hoort, namelijk de s van het woord dat met een s (klank) begint?  Waarom de s verdubbelen? A ja, om de eerste regel niet te overtreden: je schrijft een bij s bij als je een s hoort. Ook al is dat de s van het woord dat met een s begint. Grappige consistentie en consequentie.
> 
> Volgens deze regel moet ik sigaretslachtoffer als sigaretsslachtoffer schrijven, omdat ik een s hoor.
Click to expand...

Een dikke onvoldoende voor begrijpend lezen.

Als je zo'n vuistregeltje niet snapt (kan gebeuren), waarom vraag je dan niet gewoon even een toelichting, in plaats van er bij voorbaat van uit te gaan dat het niet aan jou maar aan hun ligt?


----------



## eno2

Ook in enigszins hoor de de s van zins...
En schrijf je (dus?) een s bij. 
Anderszins, geenszins.


----------



## eno2

Belastingnomade. Vers opgenomen woord 2017. Ik zou het spontaan met een s uitspreken. En schrijven.


----------



## bibibiben

In Nederland zou niemand _belastingsnomade _zeggen. Zelfs niet de meest ongeletterde. _Belasting_ krijgt simpelweg nooit een tussen-s.


----------



## eno2

Klopt. Ik zal mijn belastingstussen-s maar laten vallen wanneer in Nederland aangezien ik zelfs geen sympathie zou oogsten daarmee bij jullie ongeletterden.

Ik was voor belastingen afhankelijk van het district Brugge en daar raadde de belastingdienst mij het volgende aan bij het indienen van een bezwaar tegen een  (foute) belastingaanslag:



> *Bezwaar indienen tegen belastingsaanslag - Stad Brugge*
> Bezwaar indienen tegen belastingsaanslag - Stad Brugge
> Tegen een aanslag van een belasting, kan een belastingplichtige bezwaar indienen.


belastingsaanslag - Google Search



> *Welkom bij de Vlaamse Belastingsdienst*
> ovgem.fenb.be/
> Welkom bij de Vlaamse _Belastingsdienst_. Logo Vlaamse Gemeenschap. Opvraging onroerende voorheffing per gemeente/provincie ...


*"belastingsdienst " - Google Search*

Of hoe officiële Belgische/Vlaamse  belastingdiensten de nietsvermoedende (of zal ik zeggen ongeletterde) gebruiker in de spellingsval lokken....


----------



## bibibiben

Of er is weer eens sprake van een verschil tussen Vlaanderen en Nederland.


----------



## eno2

Daar meldt de Dikke dan weer niets van, terecht misschien. Het aantal hits voor "belastingsdienst" is nog vrij laag: 43.100. Belastingdienst: 3.290.000.


----------



## Peterdg

Hier in Vlaanderen is het, voor zover ik het kan overschouwen, altijd met een tussen-s. Belastingsaangifte, belastingsdienst, belastingsaanslag ...


----------



## eno2

Ik zou maar in het algemeen niet zo hard tekeer gaan tegen zogenaamde tussen -s fouten. Ik vind ze hogelijk vergeeflijk. Dat is ook de tendens van de geciteerde commentaar Van het Genootschap Onze Taal in de openingspost.

Maar de tendens van mijn openingspost zelf was er een van vrees dat de tussen-s in werkelijkheid niet zo'n vrije kwestie is....

Sommige spellingsvarianten/spellingvarianten  zou ik gewoon vrij laten, beide goed, en dat is er een van...


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Peterdg said:


> Hier in Vlaanderen is het, voor zover ik het kan overschouwen, altijd met een tussen-s. Belastingsaangifte, belastingsdienst, belastingsaanslag ...


Het is weliswaar maar een indicatie, maar deze drie voorbeelden googlen opvallend beter zonder tussen-s dan met een tussen-s op Belgische sites. Dus zo zwart-wit zal het allemaal wel niet zijn, gelukkig maar.


----------



## Peterdg

Ik ben eens effe in het groene boekje (online) gaan kijken.  Dat zegt:

"belastingformulier" maar "belasting*s*fiche"
"belastingdebat" maar "belasting*s*druk"

en zo zijn er nog een paar voorbeelden te vinden.

Inderdaad, daar wordt niemand wijzer van.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> _Belasting_ krijgt simpelweg nooit een tussen-s.





eno2 said:


> Klopt.


Klopt dan toch niet precies...Zie Groene Boekje...

Nu geeft DVD wel GEEN ENKELE samenstelling van belasting met tussen -s.


----------



## bibibiben

Even ter verheldering: alleen _belasting_ in de betekenis van _gedwongen afdracht aan de overheid _krijgt in Nederland nooit een tussen-s. Geen Nederlander zal dus _belastingsdruk_ zeggen, alleen _belastingdruk_. _Belastingsdruk_ zal de in Vlaanderen gangbare variant zijn.

_Belasting_ in de betekenis van _mate van belast worden _kan wel een tussen-s krijgen: zowel _belastingsgraad_ als _belastinggraad_ kun je in Nederland horen.


----------



## Red Arrow

Volgens mij zegt Urbanus ook belastingscontroleur. Ik geef de uitgang -ing sowieso altijd een tussen-s in samenstellingen. Ook in het Zweeds.

Typisch dat Nederlanders weer een uitzondering zochten. Ongeletterd of niet.


----------



## eno2




----------



## bibibiben

Red Arrow :D said:


> Typisch dat Nederlanders weer een uitzondering zochten.



Aha, dat werk. "Als jullie niet doen wat wij willen, zijn jullie de uitzondering. Als jullie iets doen wat wij niet willen, blijven wij de norm."


----------



## eno2

Ongeletterden erbij sleuren was vexerend, plus je zat er naast en moest aanvullen.....


----------



## bibibiben

In Nederland zou je op z'n minst als niet-native speaker worden beschouwd als je in dit soort gevallen een tussen-s invoegt. Accepteer het nou maar, in Nederland heerst een andere taalwerkelijkheid dan in Vlaanderen. Het krampachtig nader tot elkaar komen moet je laten varen. NN en BN drijven langzaam maar zeker uit elkaar. Taalautoriteiten beginnen daar oog voor te krijgen. Nu nog de taalgebruikers.


----------



## eno2

Off topic alarm. Ik zei jou ooit dat ik Nederland als de taalautoriteit beschouwde en jij vond dat een verkeerde opstelling. Mijn Vlaams uitzuiveren maakte mij in Vlaanderen non-native... "Ben jij een schoolmeester?", vroeg men mij dan. Of "Ben jij een TV presentator?" Daar heb ik nu  geen last meer van...Dat mijn Nederlandse vrienden mij (taalmatig) bij de Vlamingen catalogeren, daar heb ik ook geen last van. Over de hele lijn geen last dus...
DVD zou veel meer oog mogen hebben voor BE.


----------



## bibibiben

Wat heel mooi zou zijn: als alle Vlamingen trots zijn op het BN, zonder zich er steeds zorgen over te maken wat dat zeer specifieke NN ervan zou vinden. Gezamenlijk kun je werken aan een overkoepelende standaard, maar benadruk vooral dat daarbinnen ook zoiets als BN en NN bestaat, met de onvermijdelijke onoverbrugbare verschillen. De Britten en de Amerikanen beginnen het inmiddels voor elkaar te krijgen. De Duitsers, Zwitsers en Oostenrijkers snappen het nu ook wel, met vallen en opstaan. Waarom zouden de Nederlanders en Belgen niet een stap vooruit kunnen zetten?


----------



## eno2

Kweenie wat die voorbeelden precies betekenen. BE en AE zullen blijven wat ze zijn: je weet wat G.B. Shaw zei: 
*two countries  divided by a common language.*
En wat met het Spaans en zijn leidinggevende RAE?
Persoonlijk hoop ik op meer politieke -  en dus meer culturele -  en "nog meer"  taaltoenadering voor de komende geslachten. Het is sterker dan mezelf. Ik wed op dergelijke historische ontwikkeling.


----------



## bibibiben

Ik hoop niet vurig op taaltoenadering, maar accepteer de verschillen. Sterker nog, ik vind ze bijzonder interessant. Maar ja, je wist het al, ik ben van 'lang leve de verschillen'.

Wat mij wellicht een moeilijk geval maakt, is dat ik evenmin vies ben van het vaststellen van normen. Stel die normen maar te boek, om welk dialect of regiolect het ook gaat. Leg alles vast. Beweeg bovenal mee indien nodig. Alles vloeit immers. Niets is in graniet gehouwen.

Dat er zoiets als een overkoepelende standaard voor het Nederlands mogelijk is, volg ik dus eveneens met interesse. De ontwikkeling van een overkoepelende standaard is natuurlijk wel iets waar je als individuele taalgebruiker niet veel grip op hebt. Het maakt mijn belangstelling er niet minder om.


----------



## Red Arrow

bibibiben said:


> Aha, dat werk. "Als jullie niet doen wat wij willen, zijn jullie de uitzondering. Als jullie iets doen wat wij niet willen, blijven wij de norm."


Dat was helemaal niet wat ik bedoelde. Maar goed, ik besef zelf heel goed dat 'wij' niet de norm zijn.


bibibiben said:


> Wat heel mooi zou zijn: als alle Vlamingen trots zijn op het BN, zonder zich er steeds zorgen over te maken wat dat zeer specifieke NN ervan zou vinden.


Dat zijn ze ook. De meeste Vlamingen zijn heus niet geïnteresseerd in of iets al dan niet in de Van Dale staat. Ze schrijven gewoon een tekst en zijn blij als er geen rode lijntjes verschijnen. De meeste Vlamingen hebben geen idee dat Nederlanders überhaupt een eigen woord hebben voor duimspijker, dampkap, droogkast, bankkaart, wijsheidstand, (turn)pantoffels... Een leerkracht die het verschil uitlegt tussen 'hen' en 'hun' is zeldzaam. Zolang er maar geen rode lijntjes verschijnen.

Beide varianten groeien vanzelf wel naar elkaar toe. Ik verschiet (=schrik ) er soms van als ik mijn ouders hoor zeggen dat ze vinden dat ik Hollands klink bij woorden als 'leuk', 'mok' of 'kei'. En neem nu deze pagina: Lijst van verschillen tussen het Nederlands in Nederland, Suriname en Vlaanderen - Wikipedia
Ik weet niet wie dit geschreven heeft, maar de meeste woorden 'uit Nederland' klinken voor mij doodnormaal en veel van die Vlaamse woorden klinken voor mij ouderwets of dialect. Sommige van die woorden uit tabel 1.4 heb ik inderdaad nog nooit gehoord, maar ongeveer evenveel 'Vlaamse' woorden zijn voor mij een raadsel. (Syndikeren? Terril? Baskuul? Fol(l)ietje? De/het parlementair? Cravat? Pitteleir? Chambrang? Memmen? Plastron?) En dan ken ik nog fatsoenlijk dialect. Ik zou raar worden aangekeken bij mijn dialectloze vrienden* als ik plots 'talloor' of 'valling' zou zeggen 

In het Leuvense dialect zegt men trouwens ook mokkel, maar men laat meestal de L weg. ('mokke')

*Zowat iedereen onder de 40


----------



## Peterdg

Red Arrow :D said:


> Syndikeren? Zich aansluiten bij een vakbond Terril? Een berg op het mijnterrein waar de uitgegraven aarde opeengestapeld ligt Baskuul? Weegschaal Fol(l)ietje? Een (gekke) uitspatting De/het parlementair? Lid van het parlement Cravat? Das. Pitteleir? Pandjesjas Chambrang? Deurstijl Memmen? Doordrammen Plastron?Zoals een "cravat": das.


----------



## Red Arrow

Wat ik dus zeggen wou: onze taal verandert vanzelf door boeken, internet en vooral televisie. Enkel aan de universiteit leert men de Noordelijke norm, in middelbare scholen is zoiets niet nodig. De volgende generatie zal vanzelf wel Noordelijker klinken.

Dit doet me denken aan Vlaamse volwassenen die klagen over de Hollands klinkende tekenfilms van tegenwoordig, niet beseffende dat ze daar zelf ook mee zijn opgegroeid. (Haal het niet in je hoofd om te zeggen dat de Smurfen en Robbedoes eigenlijk Nederlanders waren)


----------



## bibibiben

Red Arrow :D said:


> Dat was helemaal niet wat ik bedoelde. Maar goed, ik besef zelf heel goed dat 'wij' niet de norm zijn.



BN verdient normering, zoals NN normering verdient. En omdat er uiteraard veel overlap is tussen BN en NN, ligt werken aan een overkoepelende standaard eveneens voor de hand.




Red Arrow :D said:


> Beide varianten groeien vanzelf wel naar elkaar toe. Ik verschiet (=schrik ) er soms van als ik mijn ouders hoor zeggen dat ze vinden dat ik Hollands klink bij woorden als 'leuk', 'mok' of 'kei'.



Dat is niet mijn ervaring. En die van veel anderen ook niet. Niet voor niets groeit het besef dat BN tot een volwaardige standaard moet uitgroeien. De Nederlandse Taalunie maakt er ook een stevig punt van. Ik zit nu al jaren in een poule van mensen die op gezette teksten voorgeschoteld krijgen die zij moeten beoordelen. Aan de hand van hun commentaar wordt gesleuteld aan BN, NN en de overkoepelende standaard. Want als alle Vlamingen iets prima vinden klinken, maar alle Nederlanders niet, dan moet je daar simpelweg iets mee doen. Negeren moet niet langer het devies zijn.

Ik zag gisteren toevallig een aflevering van een Vlaamse televisieserie op de Nederlandse zender RTL 8. Volgens mij 'Vermist', ik weet niet zeker (ik kijk nooit series). Het was een van de zeer zeldzame keren dat ik in contact kwam met het Vlaams zoals dat waarschijnlijk heden ten dage klinkt, dus niet dat aangeharkte, steriele tv-Vlaams van nieuwslezers. Het viel me op hoe anders het Vlaams kan zijn, zeer zeker niet alleen op het punt van woordenschat.* De volgorde van werkwoorden is soms net anders, het gebruik van bepaalde hulpwerkwoorden wijkt af, de vvt wordt wat vaker van stal gehaald dan de ovt, er zijn uitgangen die in het NN niet voorkomen etc. De lijst is lang. De dialogen bleven prima te volgen – ondertiteling was niet nodig geweest –  maar het deed me wel beseffen dat er terecht werk wordt gemaakt van standaardisering van het BN.

*Sterker nog, er was maar één woord dat nieuw voor mij was: bleiter. Een mooi, expressief woord overigens. Van Dale geeft het de spelling 'blèter' mee, met keurig de vermelding 'BE' erachter. Het online te raadplegen Vlaams woordenboek kiest voor 'bleiter'. Ziet er toch net wat beter uit.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

bibibiben said:


> Dat is niet mijn ervaring. En die van veel anderen ook niet.


Maar aan de hand van welke objectieve parameters beoordeel je zoiets?

Mijn persoonlijke indruk is dat de contacten tussen gewone taalgebruikers uit noord en zuid sterker en intensiever zijn dan ooit, uiteraard dankzij tv, internet en de laatste jaren in het bijzonder sociale media. Behalve in de onmiddellijke grensstreek waren contacten vroeger beperkt tot bepaalde lagen van de bevolking en tot bepaalde beroepsgroepen. Mijn eigen grootouders uit Brussel behoorden nog tot een generatie die nooit met Nederlanders en typisch Nederlands taalgebruik in contact kwamen. Alleen toen uiteindelijk de Nederlandse publieke omroep op de kabel kwam, keken ze wel eens naar Mies Bouwman en Willem Ruys en dat soort dingen, hetgeen een flinke cultuurschok geweest moet zijn. Maar tegenwoordig komt iedereen in mijn familie voortdurend in contact met Nederlanders. Ieder van ons spreekt onmiskenbaar Belgisch-Nederlands, maar vergeleken met het taalgebruik van slechts twee generaties terug staan we véél dichter bij Nederland.
Ook interessant, het zijn niet langer alleen de Vlamingen die Nederlands taalgebruik overnemen. Ik merk dat sommige woorden en uitdrukkingen die vijftien à twintig jaar geleden nog als Belgisch-Nederlands golden, nu ook volop in Nederland worden gebruikt. (Ik zou eens een lijstje moeten aanleggen, want Vlamingen klagen soms dat Nederlanders niet openstaan voor Belgisch taalgebruik.)

Een heel ander verhaal zijn de opvattingen over taalnormen in Vlaanderen. De huidige generatie Vlamingen is zelfverzekerd en vindt een vrijere norm vanzelfsprekend, wat pakweg dertig jaar geleden ondenkbaar was. Maar of dat nu per se ook betekent dat de taal in beide landen steeds meer uit elkaar groeit? Ik zou het niet met zekerheid durven zeggen, maar ik denk van niet.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

bibibiben said:


> dat aangeharkte, steriele tv-Vlaams van nieuwslezers


Onzin, Vlaamse nieuwslezers spreken helemaal niet steriel. Steriel is hoe ze in de jaren vijftig en zestig spraken.


----------



## Red Arrow

(*Waarschuwing*: spreektaal op komst!)

Ik ben 't eens me' Hans Molenslag. Er zit volgens mij niks anders op dan deze post te schrijven zoals ik in 't echt tegen m'n vrienden praat. Sorry als da tegen de regels van 't forum is. Misschien belangrijk om effe te vermelden: ik ben twintig jaar.

Bibibiben, wa che waarneemt klopt wel, maar uw conclusies kloppen nie. Tussen 1830 en 1960 is 't Belgisch Nederlands inderdaad uit elkaar gegroeid, maar sins de opkomst van de televisie passen de Vlamingen zich langzaam aan. Elke generatie klinkt Noordelijker dan de vorige. Dad is gewoon een feit.

Tot 1989 was de BRT doodsaai. Geen kat/hond keek daar naar. De normale mens kon die moeilijke woorden amper verstaan, dus dan keek men maar naar de Nederlandse openbare omroep. Die Nederlanders praatten misschien 'gek' en 'anders', ma de programma's waren tenminste leuk. De jeugd luisterde toen ook naar Radio Veronica. De Vlaamse radio's zonden enkel ouwe mensenmuziek uit, dus d'r was geen alternatief. Zo zijn mijn ouders opgegroeid. En toen ze kinderen kregen, was het nie meer dan normaal er ongeveer AN tegen te praten en vooral Franse woorden te mijden. In mijn jeugd was de VRT ondertussen minder moeilijk en zelfs 'leuk' (dankzij VTM en VT4), ma de kindertelevisie was nie so veel veranderd en bleef grotendeels Hollands. In bioscopen begon men meddet inspreken van Disneyfilms in 't "Vlaams", maar op televisie klinken diezelfde Disneyfiguurtjes vandaag de dag nog steeds "Hollands". Vlaamse videobanden bestonden nie, denk ik.

Wil da seggen da Flamingen nie trots zijn op hun taal? Jawel. Vlamingen zijn keitrots op hun accent en bepaalde typisch Vlaamse woorden zullen waarschijnlijk nooit verdwijnen, maar al die Franse woorden zullen het nie overleven. Het Frans gaat hier enorm achteruit en daar is men nog trots op ook. Trots belemmert taalverandering nie. Terwijl Nederlandse jongeren woorden uit het Engels 'absorberen', halen Vlaamse jongeren woorden uit de VS én uit Nederland. Net als men vroeger woorden uit Frankrijk overnam. Toen mijn grootouders nog leefde, woonden ze naast een Nederlander. Die vond datte Vlaamse jeugd meer als hij klonk dan z'n eigen kleinkinderen.

Ma goe, om toch even terug te komen op Vlaamse series. Men probeert die realistischer te maken door ze vol te proppen me' tialect, ma vaak is dad overdreven. Iedereen klinkt natuurlijk anders, ma dan nog. Veel van die dialectwoorden zijn gewoon ouderwets. Da geldt ook cheldook voor het verkeerde gebruik van hulpwerkwoorden.



bibibiben said:


> bleiter. Een mooi, expressief woord overigens. Van Dale geeft het de spelling 'blèter' mee, met keurig de vermelding 'BE' erachter. Het online te raadplegen Vlaams woordenboek kiest voor 'bleiter'. Ziet er toch net wat beter uit.


Naast 'bleiter' wordt hier wordier ook 'wener' gezegd 


Hans Molenslag said:


> Ook interessant, het zijn niet langer alleen de Vlamingen die Nederlands taalgebruik overnemen, maar ik merk ook dat sommige woorden en uitdrukkingen die vijftien à twintig jaar geleden nog als Belgisch-Nederlands golden, nu ook volop in Nederland worden gebruikt. (Ik zou eens een lijstje moeten aanleggen, want Vlamingen klagen soms dat Nederlanders niet openstaan voor Belgisch taalgebruik.)


Doen! 


> Een heel ander verhaal zijn de opvattingen over taalnormen in Vlaanderen. De huidige generatie Vlamingen is zelfverzekerd en vindt een vrijere norm vanzelfsprekend, wat pakweg dertig jaar geleden ondenkbaar was.


Ik denk da jongere generaties gewoon minder hevig voor of tegen de norm zijn. Vroeger had je enerzijds mensen die absoluut voor de Noordelijke norm waren en anderzijds mensen die absoluut voor een nieuwe, Vlaamse standaardtaal waren. Daar zijn jongeren niet in geïnteresseerd.

Trouwens, nu da Flaamse universiteiten hun studenten opzadelen met Engelse boeken "omda Nederlands zo'n kleine taal is", denk ik dattie flaminganten wel anders piepen.


----------



## Red Arrow

Ik wil nog even zeggen dat ik ook wel weet dat alle Vlaamse jongeren anders klinken en niet alle Franse woorden verdwenen zijn, maar dat neemt niet weg dat overal diezelfde trend geldt.


----------



## PaulQ

eno2 said:


> Daar meldt de Dikke dan weer niets van, terecht misschien. Het aantal hits voor "belastingsdienst" is nog vrij laag: 43.100. Belastingdienst: 3.290.000.


Nee, dat zijn niet de resultaten:
"*belastingsdienst*" 437 - Enkele resultaten die erg lijken op de 437 weergegeven resultaten zijn weggelaten om de meest relevante resultaten weer te geven. Als u wilt, kunt u de zoekopdracht herhalen met de weggelaten resultaten. (Google)

"*belastingdienst*" 219 Enkele resultaten die erg lijken op de 219 weergegeven resultaten zijn weggelaten om de meest relevante resultaten weer te geven. Als u wilt, kunt u de zoekopdracht herhalen met de weggelaten resultaten. (Google)


----------



## eno2

Jawel, dat zijn wel de resultaten.
"belastingsdienst" - Google Search



> Ongeveer 43.700 resultaten (0,59 seconden)
> Bedoelde u: "*belastingdienst*"



Jij bedoelt de doorgeklikte resultaten. Daar begin ik niet aan om tot het einde door te klikken als er zoveel resultaten zijn De teller verspringt per vier bladzijden en je weet niet hoeveel bladzijden er volgen. Je begint op tien bladzijden. Het kunnen er vijftig zijn. Dat weet je niet. Dat is bijna vijftien keer doorklikken om te weten te komen hoeveel doorgeklikte resultaten er zijn


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> . Sommige van die woorden uit tabel 1.4 heb ik inderdaad nog nooit gehoord, maar ongeveer evenveel 'Vlaamse' woorden zijn voor mij een raadsel. (Syndikeren? Terril? Baskuul? Fol(l)ietje? De/het parlementair? Cravat? Pitteleir? Chambrang? Memmen? Plastron?) En dan ken ik nog fatsoenlijk dialect. Ik zou raar worden aangekeken bij mijn dialectloze vrienden* als ik plots 'talloor' of 'valling' zou zeggen
> 
> In het Leuvense dialect zegt men trouwens ook mokkel, maar men laat meestal de L weg. ('mokke')
> 
> *Zowat iedereen onder de 40


 1 Ik ken elk geciteerd woord hier. Zelfs mokke. En ik ben niet van Leuven. Mokkel is overigens Nederlands.
2 Dialectlozen in Vlaanderen?  Ik zou gaan denken dat het aan mijn afkomst lag dat ik niet aan dialect ontsnapte. Maar mijn dochters verkeerden (en zijn koppel gaan vormen) in universitaire kringen, hun vriendenkring zit vol "hogere kringen". En ze maken er allemaal een punt van onderling dialect te (blijven) spreken,thuis en bij  samenkomsten. Ik spreek nu van beginnende 40-jarigen. Met sterretje *

Bedankt voor de link,  ben ik een tijdje zoet mee.



bibibiben said:


> B
> *Sterker nog, er was maar één woord dat nieuw voor mij was: bleiter. Een mooi, expressief woord overigens. Van Dale geeft het de spelling 'blèter' mee, met keurig de vermelding 'BE' erachter. Het online te raadplegen Vlaams woordenboek kiest voor 'bleiter'. Ziet er toch net wat beter uit.


Meestal bleiter geschrevan op fora, zeer veel gebruikt vanwege Bert Anciaux


> *Lijst van bijnamen van politici - Wikipedia*
> Lijst van bijnamen van politici - Wikipedia
> Bert Anciaux: _Den Bleiter_; Michel Daerden: Papa ... de polderbizon; Johan Vande Lanotte: den baard "de Keizer van Oostende"; Paul Vanden Boeynants: VDB


Van Dale moet er weer blèter van maken, wij schrijven bleiter, en bleiten,  maar de uitspraak is wel degelijk blèter en blèten (dat dan weer wel Nederlands is).




Red Arrow :D said:


> (*Waarschuwing*: spreektaal op komst!)


1 Hiermee komen we op een punt waar je fonetisch schrift moet gaan gebruiken, anders valt dialect/afwijkende spreektaal  niet goed te reproduceren.
2 





> Forumregels:
> 
> Het onderwerp is even klaar als ruim: Nederlands.
> M.a.w. Algemeen Nederlands (AN, ABN) zoals het gesproken wordt in Nederland en Vlaanderen, België. M.a.w. de twee vormen van Algemeen Nederlands in beide landen. Het spreekt vanzelf dat Surinaams-Nederlands een gelijkwaardig gespreksonderwerp is.
> Als je wil berichten over een variant of dialect van het Nederlands, dan meld je dit _duidelijk _en dan geef je _altijd_ een AN-alternatief.


Ik heb er bezwaar tegen dat je hier een doorlopende non-AN  tekst post. Goed voor één keer.


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> 1 Ik ken elk geciteerd woord hier. Zelfs mokke. En ik ben niet van Leuven. Mokkel is overigens Nederlands.


Op Wikipedia doen ze dus alsof het een weinig bekend woord is in Vlaanderen.


> 2 Dialectlozen in Vlaanderen?  Ik zou gaan denken dat het aan mijn afkomst lag dat ik niet aan dialect ontsnapte. Maar mijn dochters verkeerden (en zijn koppel gaan vormen) in universitaire kringen, hun vriendenkring zit vol "hogere kringen". En ze maken er allemaal een punt van onderling dialect te (blijven) spreken,thuis en bij  samenkomsten. Ik spreek nu van beginnende 40-jarigen. Met sterretje *


Ik had het in de zin daarvoor over fatsoenlijk dialect. Verkavelingsvlaams dat te hard op Algemeen Nederlands lijkt, valt daar buiten.

Ik had dus vandaag gevraagd aan iemand of hij weet wat een valling of de freine is. Geen idee. Hij wist ook niet dat er andere Vlamingen zijn die de H niet uitspreken. De proffen hier durven nogal eens simpele dialectwoorden te gebruiken en hij verstaat het bijna nooit.

West-Vlamingen houden van hun dialect. De meeste West-Vlamingen die ik ken praten thuis nog dialect. Daar moet je je niet voor schamen


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> . Hij wist ook niet dat er andere Vlamingen zijn die de H niet uitspreken.


Ik dacht dat alle Vlamingen "Ollander" zegden.


----------



## bibibiben

Red Arrow :D said:


> Dat was helemaal niet wat ik bedoelde. Maar goed, ik besef zelf heel goed dat 'wij' niet de norm zijn.


En of Vlaanderen een eigen norm heeft. Het goede nieuws: het wordt sinds geruime tijd onderkend.



Red Arrow :D said:


> Bibibiben, wa che waarneemt klopt wel, maar uw conclusies kloppen nie.


Eigen conclusies? Ik onderschrijf eerder de bevindingen van andere taalonderzoekers.



Hans Molenslag said:


> Mijn persoonlijke indruk is dat de contacten tussen gewone taalgebruikers uit noord en zuid sterker en intensiever zijn dan ooit, uiteraard dankzij tv, internet en de laatste jaren in het bijzonder sociale media.


Keer op keer blijkt dat de grote toegankelijkheid tot media er niet toe leidt dat men zich ook laaft aan het scala aan mogelijkheden. Het tegendeel is zelfs het geval.

Zoals ik al eerder op dit platform zei: groot geworden in de jaren zeventig en tachtig, met een beperkt aanbod van Nederlandse zenders, keek ik met vele anderen naar ‘de Belg’, zoals dat toen in Nederland heette. Een term die al tientallen jaren niet meer gebruikt wordt. Met de komst van commerciële zenders in zowel België als Nederland, eind jaren tachtig, kwam er vrij abrupt een einde aan wat een stabiele situatie leek. Aan beide zijden van de grens voltrok zich een revolutie: een muur verrees. De gemiddelde Belg had genoeg aan het verruimde aanbod in Vlaanderen en de Nederlander kreeg, met iets meer vertraging, toegang tot flink wat zenders die zich richtten op Nederland.

De opkomst van internet liet een soortgelijke ontwikkeling zien, maar dan in versnelde mate. De websites spoten eind jaren negentig uit de grond. Voor zowel Vlamingen als Nederlanders was er vrijwel onmiddellijk geen reden meer om over de grens te kijken. En in de jaren 2000, met de opkomst van sociale media, zag je eenzelfde beeld. Facebook: contact met eigen mensen eerst. Twitter: idem dito. De diverse fora: Vlamingen onder elkaar en Nederlanders onder elkaar. Wordreference.com is een zeldzame uitzondering, waarbij overigens opvalt dat vooral de Belgen aanwezig zijn.

Ook als je je als Nederlander niet wilt afsluiten voor Vlaamse sites, zullen de zoekmachines je wel dwingen om toch vooral informatie van Nederlandse sites tot je te nemen. En de bekende filterbubbel zorgt ervoor dat ook daarin een stevige selectie wordt gemaakt. Je moet in Nedeland puur Vlaamse zoektermen ingeven, denk aan _schepencollege _of _opendeurdag,_ wil je in de top-20 ook nog eens een Vlaamse site tegenkomen. En verkijk je vooral niet op het aantal Nederlanders en Belgen dat _bewust_ op zoek gaat naar sites van de buren (dus zonder gebruikmaking van zoekmachines). Toegegeven, er zullen in Vlaanderen nieuwsfanaten zijn die graag willen weten wat NRC of de Volkskrant te melden hebben en ook in Nederland willen sommigen De Standaard of Het Laatste Nieuws uitspellen, maar deze lieden zijn in beide landen met een lichtje te vinden.

En de Nederlanders en Belgen die in het grensgebied leven en met elkaar in contact komen? Die gaan het tij niet keren. Mede vanwege de niet te miskennen cultuurverschillen, waardoor er bij nader contact waarschijnlijk eerder afkeer groeit dan wederzijds begrip ontstaat.

Misschien een interessante link met meer informatie over de volstrekt gescheiden mediawerkelijkheid waarin Vlaanderen en Nederland leven: Nederland en Vlaanderen: (a)symmetrisch pluricentrisme in taal en...: Ingenta Connect.




Hans Molenslag said:


> Onzin, Vlaamse nieuwslezers spreken helemaal niet steriel. Steriel is hoe ze in de jaren vijftig en zestig spraken.


En zo spreken ze nog. Maar goed, het is een nogal oneerbiedige benaming. Laten we het Journaalnederlands noemen. Ook geen al te eerbiedige term, maar het kan ermee doorgaan. Het Journaalnederlands is in België bepaald niet levend. Het klauwt dan wel niet meer wanhopig naar de ooit zo begerenswaardige NN-norm – die verschuift, hinderlijk genoeg, immers voortdurend richting informalisering – maar dat wil niet zeggen dat er nauwe aansluiting is gevonden met de Vlaamse taalgemeenschap. Eerder wendt de gemiddelde Vlaming zich ervan af. Onder de gemiddelde Vlaming kun je zelfs Vlaamse hoogleraren rekenen die met elkaar een onderonsje houden. Journaalnederlands geldt in Vlaanderen als nogal ontworteld taalgebruik, zo valt uit Vlaamse taalkundige bronnen te vernemen.

Waarschijnlijk vinden Vlaamse bezoekers van wordreference.com dat in de alinea hierboven overtrokken beweringen staan. Maar… hoe representatief zijn zij voor heel Vlaanderen?

Wellicht een interessante link met toegankelijk materiaal: http://www.onserfdeel.be/pdf/OE_2010_1_cajot.pdf. En ook: 
Structuur en geschiedenis van het Nederlands :: Niederländische Philologie FU Berlin




Red Arrow :D said:


> Ma goe, om toch even terug te komen op Vlaamse series. Men probeert die realistischer te maken door ze vol te proppen me' tialect, ma vaak is dad overdreven.


Het taalgebruik in _Vermist_ behoort dus tot de befaamde/beruchte ‘tussentaal’, die in Vlaanderen furore maakt. Ja, furore. En natuurlijk, ik weet dat er kritiek is op de tussentaal, die ook wel Verkavelingsvlaams heet. Zie Laat ons ne keer te goei naar onszelf luisteren | VRT-Taalnet, waarin die onvermijdelijke Ruud Hendrickx weer eens van leer trekt. Maar hoeveel invloed heeft deze beste man nog in Vlaanderen? Roept hij inmiddels in grote delen van Vlaanderen niet vooral afkeer op?



Red Arrow :D said:


> Veel van die dialectwoorden zijn gewoon ouderwets.


Daar staan de Vlaamse series anders niet om bekend, hoor. Ze zitten keihard op de realiteit.



Red Arrow :D said:


> Da geldt ook cheldook voor het verkeerde gebruik van hulpwerkwoorden.


Hoezo verkeerd? Dit van het NN afwijkende gebruik van hulpwerkwoorden wordt inmiddels geschaard onder het BN of is hard op weg om als BN te worden gekenmerkt. Loop je niet een beetje achter?

Is het alleen maar kommer en kwel? Nee, er is sprake van groeiende zelfverzekerdheid in Vlaanderen. Dit is bijvoorbeeld een website naar mijn hart: https://www.schrijf.be/nl/teksten/vertalen/vervlaamsing/vervlaamsen. Het klinkt misschien vreemd, maar deze zelfverzekerdheid is ook voor Nederland goed nieuws. Nederlanders hebben eigenlijk nooit anders dan twee gescheiden taalwerkelijkheden gekend. Deze ‘onwetende’ houding kan echter door Vlamingen worden uitgelegd als arrogantie. Nu Vlaanderen een eigen taalwerkelijkheid begint te omarmen, zal er waarschijnlijk in de toekomst meer begrip ontstaan voor de taalwerkelijkheid waarin Nederlanders leven.

Er is nog meer goed nieuws. Ook een vrij conservatieve website als de Vlaamse Taaltelefoon heeft oog voor de verschillen tussen België en Nederland. Zie standaardtaal - verschillen tussen België en Nederland. Voeg daaraan toe dat De Nederlandse Taalunie ondanks het gebrek aan middelen nog steeds onverdroten werkt aan het in kaart brengen van BN en NN en er gloort zowaar hoop aan de horizon.

Ook nog het beantwoorden waard:


Hans Molenslag said:


> Ook interessant, het zijn niet langer alleen de Vlamingen die Nederlands taalgebruik overnemen. Ik merk dat sommige woorden en uitdrukkingen die vijftien à twintig jaar geleden nog als Belgisch-Nederlands golden, nu ook volop in Nederland worden gebruikt. (Ik zou eens een lijstje moeten aanleggen, want Vlamingen klagen soms dat Nederlanders niet openstaan voor Belgisch taalgebruik.)


Graag. Veel kan het niet zijn. Als er al iets doorsijpelt, dan is het vanuit de Tour de France. En dan nog blijven die termen alleen in sporterskringen hangen. Preciezer: wielrennerskringen. _Stoempen _bijvoorbeeld.


----------



## Red Arrow

bibibiben said:


> Eigen conclusies? Ik onderschrijf eerder de bevindingen van andere taalonderzoekers.


Sorry. _Andere_ taalonderzoekers nemen de verkeerde conclusies.


> Keer op keer blijkt dat de grote toegankelijkheid tot media er niet toe leidt dat men zich ook laaft aan het scala aan mogelijkheden. Het tegendeel is zelfs het geval.
> 
> Zoals ik al eerder op dit platform zei: groot geworden in de jaren zeventig en tachtig, met een beperkt aanbod van Nederlandse zenders, keek ik met vele anderen naar ‘de Belg’, zoals dat toen in Nederland heette. Een term die al tientallen jaren niet meer gebruikt wordt. Met de komst van commerciële zenders in zowel België als Nederland, eind jaren tachtig, kwam er vrij abrupt een einde aan wat een stabiele situatie leek. Aan beide zijden van de grens voltrok zich een revolutie: een muur verrees. De gemiddelde Belg had genoeg aan het verruimde aanbod in Vlaanderen en de Nederlander kreeg, met iets meer vertraging, toegang tot flink wat zenders die zich richtten op Nederland.
> 
> De opkomst van internet liet een soortgelijke ontwikkeling zien, maar dan in versnelde mate. De websites spoten eind jaren negentig uit de grond. Voor zowel Vlamingen als Nederlanders was er vrijwel onmiddellijk geen reden meer om over de grens te kijken. En in de jaren 2000, met de opkomst van sociale media, zag je eenzelfde beeld. Facebook: contact met eigen mensen eerst. Twitter: idem dito. De diverse fora: Vlamingen onder elkaar en Nederlanders onder elkaar. Wordreference.com is een zeldzame uitzondering, waarbij overigens opvalt dat vooral de Belgen aanwezig zijn.
> 
> Ook als je je als Nederlander niet wilt afsluiten voor Vlaamse sites, zullen de zoekmachines je wel dwingen om toch vooral informatie van Nederlandse sites tot je te nemen. En de bekende filterbubbel zorgt ervoor dat ook daarin een stevige selectie wordt gemaakt. Je moet in Nedeland puur Vlaamse zoektermen ingeven, denk aan _schepencollege _of _opendeurdag,_ wil je in de top-20 ook nog eens een Vlaamse site tegenkomen. En verkijk je vooral niet op het aantal Nederlanders en Belgen dat _bewust_ op zoek gaat naar sites van de buren (dus zonder gebruikmaking van zoekmachines). Toegegeven, er zullen in Vlaanderen nieuwsfanaten zijn die graag willen weten wat NRC of de Volkskrant te melden hebben en ook in Nederland willen sommigen De Standaard of Het Laatste Nieuws uitspellen, maar deze lieden zijn in beide landen met een lichtje te vinden.
> 
> En de Nederlanders en Belgen die in het grensgebied leven en met elkaar in contact komen? Die gaan het tij niet keren. Mede vanwege de niet te miskennen cultuurverschillen, waardoor er bij nader contact waarschijnlijk eerder afkeer groeit dan wederzijds begrip ontstaat.
> 
> Misschien een interessante link met meer informatie over de volstrekt gescheiden mediawerkelijkheid waarin Vlaanderen en Nederland leven: Nederland en Vlaanderen: (a)symmetrisch pluricentrisme in taal en...: Ingenta Connect.


Je hebt het de hele tijd over volwassenen. Het zijn* kinderen* die Noordelijker gaan spreken en dan later zo blijven praten.

Of denk je dat er ook maar één kinderzender is waarop je voornamelijk Vlaams hoort? Op Ketnet is het ongeveer 50% Vlaams, 50% Nederlands. vtmKzoom, Kadet, Disney Channel, Cartoon Network, Nickelodeon enz. zijn allemaal 95% Nederlands of meer. Die paar Vlaamse tekenfilms zitten soms bomvol Nederlanders die hun best doen om Vlaams te klinken.

Het is waar dat kinderen die met jij/je praten inderdaad overschakelen naar gij/ge als ze gaan puberen. (Want gij/ge klinkt toch zo volwassen!), maar veel andere 'volwassen' (Zuidelijke) woorden dringen niet door en zo wordt het Vlaamse taalgebruik langzaam maar zeker Noordelijker.


> En zo spreken ze nog. Maar goed, het is een nogal oneerbiedige benaming. Laten we het Journaalnederlands noemen. Ook geen al te eerbiedige term, maar het kan ermee doorgaan. Het Journaalnederlands is in België bepaald niet levend. Het klauwt dan wel niet meer wanhopig naar de ooit zo begerenswaardige NN-norm – die verschuift, hinderlijk genoeg, immers voortdurend richting informalisering – maar dat wil niet zeggen dat er nauwe aansluiting is gevonden met de Vlaamse taalgemeenschap. Eerder wendt de gemiddelde Vlaming zich ervan af. Onder de gemiddelde Vlaming kun je zelfs Vlaamse hoogleraren rekenen die met elkaar een onderonsje houden. Journaalnederlands geldt in Vlaanderen als nogal ontworteld taalgebruik, zo valt uit Vlaamse taalkundige bronnen te vernemen.


Ik ken niemand die het taalgebruik op het journaal onaangenaam vindt. Natuurlijk spreekt men op het journaal niet hetzelfde als in het echt. Da's toch normaal? Ik heb nog nooit Amerikanen zo duidelijk horen praten als op CNN.


> Het taalgebruik in _Vermist_ behoort dus tot de befaamde/beruchte ‘tussentaal’, die in Vlaanderen furore maakt. Ja, furore. En natuurlijk, ik weet dat er kritiek is op de tussentaal, die ook wel Verkavelingsvlaams heet. Zie Laat ons ne keer te goei naar onszelf luisteren | VRT-Taalnet, waarin die onvermijdelijke Ruud Hendrickx weer eens van leer trekt. Maar hoeveel invloed heeft deze beste man nog in Vlaanderen? Roept hij inmiddels in grote delen van Vlaanderen niet vooral afkeer op?


Ik heb helemaal geen kritiek op Verkavelingsvlaams! 
Mensen die er wel kritiek op hebben, zitten met het waanidee dat taal nooit verandert. Dat doet het wel. Tussentaal is net de uitkomst van dialecten die Noordelijker gaan klinken.

Bovendien klinkt Verkavelingsvlaams overal en door iedereen anders. Ik praat toch ook Verkavelingsvlaams, of niet dan?


> Daar staan de Vlaamse series anders niet om bekend, hoor. Ze zitten keihard op de realiteit.


O, dáárom dat er zo weinig jongeren naar Vlaamse series kijken!  Bron
Dit vat het eigenlijk heel goed samen. In de meeste Vlaamse series praat iedereen als een 53-jarige.
Men steekt/schuift altijd maar de schuld op het internet, maar programma's waarin men niet ouderwets praat krijgen wel jonge kijkcijfers. (bv. al die talentenjachten en eigenlijk ook De Mol)


			
				bibibiben said:
			
		

> Hoezo verkeerd? Dit van het NN afwijkende gebruik van hulpwerkwoorden wordt inmiddels geschaard onder het BN of is hard op weg om als BN te worden gekenmerkt. Loop je niet een beetje achter?


Oei  Kun je enkele voorbeelden geven? Ik dacht dus aan het door elkaar halen van 'hebben' en 'zijn'. Ik denk niet dat dat plots de norm is.


> Is het alleen maar kommer en kwel? Nee, er is sprake van groeiende zelfverzekerdheid in Vlaanderen. Dit is bijvoorbeeld een website naar mijn hart: https://www.schrijf.be/nl/teksten/vertalen/vervlaamsing/vervlaamsen. Het klinkt misschien vreemd, maar deze zelfverzekerdheid is ook voor Nederland goed nieuws. Nederlanders hebben eigenlijk nooit anders dan twee gescheiden taalwerkelijkheden gekend. Deze ‘onwetende’ houding kan echter door Vlamingen worden uitgelegd als arrogantie. Nu Vlaanderen een eigen taalwerkelijkheid begint te omarmen, zal er waarschijnlijk in de toekomst meer begrip ontstaan voor de taalwerkelijkheid waarin Nederlanders leven.
> 
> Er is nog meer goed nieuws. Ook een vrij conservatieve website als de Vlaamse Taaltelefoon heeft oog voor de verschillen tussen België en Nederland. Zie https://www.taaltelefoon.be/standaardtaal-verschillen-tussen-belgi%C3%AB-en-nederland. Voeg daaraan toe dat De Nederlandse Taalunie ondanks het gebrek aan middelen nog steeds onverdroten werkt aan het in kaart brengen van BN en NN en er gloort zowaar hoop aan de horizon.


Ik heb niets tegen twee normen, maar Vlaamse uitgeverijen wel. Zelfs woorden uit het Belgische gerechtssysteem die niet voorkomen in het Nederlandse worden gebannen uit Vlaamse boeken onder het motto "Dan verstaan Nederlanders het niet!". Voor wie is die norm dan eigenlijk bedoeld?

Soms lijkt het alsof Nederlandse taalkundigen Vlaanderen net hebben 'ontdekt'  Als je 1830 met 2017 zou vergelijken, zou het inderdaad lijken alsof Vlaanderen en Nederland uit elkaar groeien. Maar vergelijk ook een 1960 met 2017. Gigantisch verschil.


----------



## bibibiben

Red Arrow :D said:


> Sorry. _Andere_ taalonderzoekers nemen de verkeerde conclusies.
> 
> Je hebt het de hele tijd over volwassenen. Het zijn* kinderen* die Noordelijker gaan spreken en dan later zo blijven praten.



Nou, bewijs het maar. En kom dan met meer dan anekdotisch bewijs. Ikzelf heb ook anekdotisch bewijs: er komen bij mij geregeld jonge mensen over de vloer uit Vlaanderen (lees: kinderen van kennissen) en ze klinken bepaald niet 'noordelijk' (wat dat ook moge inhouden). En als ik zelf in Vlaanderen kom, wekken de kinderen aldaar ook al niet bepaald de indruk 'noordelijker' te spreken dan de oudere generatie.  Maar ja, dat is dus persoonlijke waarneming. Telt niet echt.

Heb je meer in huis dan persoonlijke waarneming?


----------



## bibibiben

Red Arrow :D said:


> Soms lijkt het alsof Nederlandse taalkundigen Vlaanderen net hebben 'ontdekt'  Als je 1830 met 2017 zou vergelijken, zou het inderdaad lijken alsof Vlaanderen en Nederland uit elkaar groeien. Maar vergelijk ook een 1960 met 2017. Gigantisch verschil.



Heb je mijn links bekeken? Je lijkt niet echt op de hoogte van de laatste ontwikkelingen.


----------



## bibibiben

En nu de laatste:



Red Arrow :D said:


> Tussentaal is net de uitkomst van dialecten die Noordelijker gaan klinken.


Ik weet niet wat je onder 'noordelijk' verstaat, maar tussentaal klinkt niet bepaald als NN. Het klinkt wel als een levende vorm van het Nederlands. Onmiskenbaar. 

Het Vlaamse Journaalnederlands komt in de richting van NN, maar dan wel het stijf klinkende soort. Met een vreemde twist erin. Oftewel: dit is het Nederlands dat niemand in Nederland spreekt.

Geef mij dan maar de tussentaal.


----------



## Red Arrow

bibibiben said:


> Nou, bewijs het maar. En kom dan met meer dan anekdotisch bewijs. Ikzelf heb ook anekdotisch bewijs: er komen bij mij geregeld jonge mensen over de vloer uit Vlaanderen (lees: kinderen van kennissen) en ze klinken bepaald niet 'noordelijk' (wat dat ook moge inhouden). En als ik zelf in Vlaanderen kom, wekken de kinderen aldaar ook al niet bepaald de indruk 'noordelijker' te spreken dan de oudere generatie.  Maar ja, dat is dus persoonlijke waarneming. Telt niet echt.
> 
> Heb je meer in huis dan persoonlijke waarneming?


Ik zeg toch ook niet dat Vlaamse kinderen bepaald 'noordelijk' klinken? Ze klinken gewoon noordelijker dan hun ouders. Hoor jij ooit wel eens echte Vlaamse dialecten?
Er is een reden waarom er zoveel taalkundigen een hekel hebben aan tussentaal. Het is te noordelijk voor dialectologen en te zuidelijk voor fans van het AN.

Het is eigenlijk wel absurd dat nu net ik op zoek moet gaan naar bewijs. Bewijs jij maar eens dat Vlaamse jongeren minder noordelijk praten dan hun ouders.


bibibiben said:


> Ik weet niet wat je onder 'noordelijk' verstaat, maar tussentaal klinkt niet bepaald als NN. Het klinkt wel als een levende vorm van het Nederlands. Onmiskenbaar.


Onder noordelijke invloeden versta ik: invloeden die niet in het oorspronkelijke dialect voorkomen, maar wel in Nederland.

Om even een dubieus voorbeeld te geven. Dit is hoe veel Vlaamse jongeren het werkwoord 'zijn' vervoegen, en wat ik versta onder 'noordelijk':
Ik ben
Gij zijt
Hij is
Wij zijn
Jullie zijn
Zij zijn

Als je dit niet noordelijk vindt klinken, dan zijn we verkeerd bezig. Tijdens de wereldoorlogen vervoegde geen enkele Vlaming zo het werkwoord 'zijn'.


> Geef mij dan maar de tussentaal.


Kom in Vlaanderen wonen. Dan hoor je het elke dag door bijna iedereen


----------



## Red Arrow

Weet er trouwens iemand waar het woord 'mattie' (=maat) vandaan komt? Ik dacht altijd dat het een Vlaams woord was, maar Nederlanders zeggen het blijkbaar ook.


----------



## bibibiben

Red Arrow :D said:


> Ik zeg toch ook niet dat Vlaamse kinderen bepaald 'noordelijk' klinken? Ze klinken gewoon noordelijker dan hun ouders. Hoor jij ooit wel eens echte Vlaamse dialecten?



Dit schreef ik:
"En als ik zelf in Vlaanderen kom, wekken de kinderen aldaar ook al niet bepaald de indruk 'noordelijker' te spreken dan de oudere generatie."




Red Arrow :D said:


> Er is een reden waarom er zoveel taalkundigen een hekel hebben aan tussentaal. Het is te noordelijk voor dialectologen en te zuidelijk voor fans van het AN.


Laten we het over taalonderzoekers hebben. Een taalonderzoeker registreert, maar oordeelt bij voorkeur niet.  Nieuwsgierigheid zou voorop moeten staan.



Red Arrow :D said:


> Het is eigenlijk wel absurd dat nu net ik op zoek moet gaan naar bewijs. Bewijs jij maar eens dat Vlaamse jongeren minder noordelijk praten dan hun ouders.


Ik verwijs naar externe bronnen, jij niet.

Maar we komen er wel. Tussentaal heeft de toekomst in Vlaanderen, meer dan het Journaalnederlands. Volgens mij hebben we hier iets gemeenschappelijks te pakken. Of... niet?

Nog één vraag: heb je de links in mijn post bekeken?


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Red Arrow :D said:


> Weet er trouwens iemand waar het woord 'mattie' (=maat) vandaan komt? Ik dacht altijd dat het een Vlaams woord was, maar Nederlanders zeggen het blijkbaar ook.



_Mattie _is Surinaams-Nederlands.


----------



## Red Arrow

bibibiben said:


> Dit schreef ik:
> "En als ik zelf in Vlaanderen kom, wekken de kinderen aldaar ook al niet bepaald de indruk 'noordelijker' te spreken dan de oudere generatie."


En daarop antwoordde ik: "Hoor jij ooit wel eens echte Vlaamse dialecten?"

Misschien zou de overgang voor jou duidelijk zijn als je niet generatie op generatie vergelijkt, maar er één generatie tussen laat. Vergelijk eens hoe bompa's en bomma's tegen hun kleinkinderen klappen en hoe die kinderen en jongeren zelf praten.

Je weet al hoe Verkavelingsvlaams klinkt, dus vergelijk het maar met dit: Zoek op de kaart | Dialectloket
Klik zeker eens op Leuven. Moet ik eens aan mijn vrienden die in Leuven wonen vragen of ze dat überhaupt verstaan? Of tellen anekdotes niet? Enkel vage theorieën uit een ander land?


bibibiben said:


> Nog één vraag: heb je de links in mijn post bekeken?


De helft. De andere helft kan ik gewoon niet lezen: https://www.mupload.nl/img/q45mtoarntxqp.png

In de andere artikels heb ik niets gevonden waar ik het niet mee eens ben. Ik heb het gevoel dat je niet begrijpt wat ik bedoel. Neem nu bijvoorbeeld dat artikel van de VRT uit 2001.
Dit is nog steeds doodnormaal in Vlaanderen:


> slordige uitspraak
> _ruukwiend, blèèven_
> 
> Verzorg je uitspraak.
> 
> slotmedeklinker ontbreekt
> _da', wa', nie', mè', goe', ma'_
> 
> Spreek de slotmedeklinkers uit, ook de k van _frank_. De slot-n spreek je meestal niet uit.
> 
> verkeerd lidwoord
> _de moment, het school, het stad, naar de voetbal gaan_
> 
> Gebruik ook bij die veelvoorkomende woorden het juiste lidwoord.
> 
> lidwoord bij persoonsnaam
> _de Jan, den Bert_
> 
> Persoonsnamen gebruik je zonder lidwoord.
> 
> gij
> _Kom-de-gij ook?_
> 
> Gebruik _je_ voor mensen die je met hun voornaam aanspreekt. Anders zeg je _u_, ook in het meervoud.


De rest neemt af bij jongere generaties:


> h ontbreekt
> _'elemaal, 'ebt, g'ad_
> 
> Blaas de h aan, ook in het midden van een woord.
> 
> Ik heb al gezegd dat ik iemand ken die gewoon niet wist dat Vlamingen dit deden.
> 
> ekik
> _Da' wist ekik nie'._
> 
> In de standaardtaal zeg je altijd _ik_.
> 
> Neemt af.
> 
> hem (als onderwerp)
> _Morgen moet 'm gaan voetballen._
> 
> _Hem_ is het lijdend of meewerkend voorwerp. Gebruik altijd _hij_ als onderwerp.
> 
> Neemt af.
> 
> verbogen lidwoorden
> _ne jongen, nen boek, e secondje_
> 
> Het onbepaalde lidwoord is altijd _een_.
> 
> Neemt af. 'ne' en 'nen' nemen sneller af dan 'e'.
> 
> verbogen voornaamwoorden
> _mijnen boek, hare jas, onzen auto, dienen hond_
> 
> Voornaamwoorden worden niet verbogen. Alleen _ons_ wordt soms _onze_.
> 
> Neemt af.
> 
> verbogen bijvoeglijke naamwoorden
> _hare nieuwen auto, nen dikken boek_
> 
> Aan het eind van een verbogen bijvoeglijk naamwoord staat alleen een e.
> 
> Neemt af.
> 
> verkleinwoorden op -ke
> _meiske_, _boekske, bloemeke_
> 
> Verkleinwoorden eindigen op _-je_.
> 
> Wordt gemengd met de noordelijke uitgangen.
> 
> gebiedende wijs met -t
> _werkt nog goe', zegt 't_
> 
> De gebiedende wijs krijgt geen extra t, ook niet in het meervoud.
> 
> Neemt af.
> 
> _van_ of _voor_ in plaats van _om
> We probeerden van op tijd te komen. Hij vroeg voor te gaan zwemmen._
> 
> Infinitiefzinnen beginnen met _om_. Soms kan _om_ weg.
> 
> Neemt af.
> 
> twee keer _gaan
> We gaan gaan zwemmen._
> 
> Schrap een van de twee _gaan_'s.
> 
> Neemt af.





bibibiben said:


> Volgens mij hebben we hier iets gemeenschappelijks te pakken. Of... niet?


Dat denk ik ook. We komen er misschien wel.


bibibiben said:


> Ik verwijs naar externe bronnen, jij niet.


Zie elk onderzoek en artikel over tussentaal in Vlaanderen. Zie ook jouw eigen bronnen. Tussentaal is het levende bewijs dat de Vlaamse taal noordelijker wordt.

Ik heb het eindelijk door. Jij denkt dat tussentaal er altijd al is geweest. Dat verklaart alles.
Besef jij wel dat Vlaamse scholen vroeger Franstalig waren? Mijn (inmiddels overleden) grootmoeder kreeg geen Nederlands op school en als er iemand iets zei dat geen Frans was, dan moest die een ezelshoed dragen. Je mocht de ezelshoed pas afzetten als je iemand anders kon betrappen op het praten van Nederlands.
Mijn grootmoeder had nooit leren schrijven in het Nederlands.

Tussentaal bestond toen niet. Zij praat geen tussentaal, ik wel. Ik klink noordelijker dan zij. Idem voor bijna iedereen in Vlaanderen. *Dat BN dat je zo graag wilt, zal absoluut noordelijker klinken dan élk dialect in Vlaanderen.*

Maar goed, je wil nog bronnen.
Phara 23.02.2009 - Johan Taeldeman over taal en dialecten (1)
Phara 23.02.2009 - Johan Taeldeman over taal en dialecten (2)
of zelfs: Cocquyt jr.: "Gent is te veel ontfranst"
Dit zijn allemaal dingen die ik al had gelezen/gezien. Ik ben op zoek naar nieuwe bronnen, maar het gaat altijd over de taalproblematiek in Brussel.

Om het even samen te vatten.
Jij zegt: *De Vlaamse taal en de Nederlandse taal groeien uit elkaar. Zie bronnen die zeggen dat Vlamingen anders klinken.*
Ik zeg:* De Vlaamse taal en de Nederlandse taal zijn uit elkaar gegroeid, daarom dat ze zo anders klinken. Sinds de afname van dialect, de ontfransing van Vlaanderen en de opkomst van de Nederlandse televisie groeien ze traag weer naar elkaar toe.*


----------



## Red Arrow

Brownpaperbag said:


> _Mattie _is Surinaams-Nederlands.


Het zal dan wel vanuit Suriname in Nederland terecht zijn gekomen, en vervolgens in Vlaanderen.


----------



## Red Arrow

Je hebt dit trouwens totaal genegeerd, Bibibiben. Volgens mij begin je door te krijgen dat je minder over de geschiedenis van Vlaanderen wist dan je dacht.


Red Arrow :D said:


> Bewijs jij maar eens dat Vlaamse jongeren minder noordelijk praten dan hun ouders.


----------



## Peterdg

Ik ben het eigenlijk grotendeels eens met wat bibibiben, en de taalkundigen zeggen.

We spreken hier niet over dialecten maar over wat in Vlaanderen als normale, niet-dialectale omgangstaal wordt gebruikt. (Wat men denigrerend "tussentaal" of "verkavelingsvlaams" placht te noemen).


Red Arrow :D said:


> Sinds de afname van dialect, de ontfransing van Vlaanderen en de opkomst van de Nederlandse televisie groeien ze traag weer naar elkaar toe.


Als je het oppervlakkig bekijkt kan die indruk ontstaan, ja. Er worden een paar woordjes overgenomen uit Nederland, misschien ook een paar zinssneden, maar in werkelijkheid zijn het de fundamentele verschillen in het taalgebruik waar er gewoon niets aan verandert.

Bibibiben heeft al een aantal voorbeelden aangehaald; bijvoorbeeld het gebruik van sommige hulpwerkwoorden, de zinsvolgorde, het genus, jij/gij. Wij zijn ons daar niet van bewust, tenzij we er op worden gewezen. Dat zit in ons taalgevoel ingebakken en dat krijg je er met geen stokken uit. En het wordt hoog tijd dat daar aandacht wordt aan geschonken door de taalkundigen.

Wat betreft het "noordelijker praten" van de jeugd in vergelijking met hun ouders/grootouders. Waar haal je dat? Dat is helemaal niet mijn indruk. Het dialect verdwijnt stilaan, dat is waar, maar de niet-dialectale taal is grotendeels dezelfde, over alle leeftijdsgoepen heen.


----------



## bibibiben

We kunnen het ook zo stellen: de ooit zo krampachtige neiging van een dunne laag Vlamingen om precies als Nederlanders te klinken, vormt (wellicht) niet langer de na te streven standaard. Er begint zich een volwaardig BN te vormen. Dit BN staat ver tot zeer ver af van aardig wat Vlaamse dialecten, maar staat ook nog vrij ver af van het NN. (Daarnaast zijn er nog regels te bedenken die zowel voor het BN als het NN gelden: de overkoepelende standaard.)

De gemiddelde Nederlander ziet, vergeleken bij de toenaderingspogingen van de Vlaamse elite tot het NN in het verleden, in het nieuw ontstane BN niet echt een toenadering. Niet zo heel vreemd, want als hij of zij al in aanraking kwam met het Nederlands van Vlamingen, dan was dat vooral met de elitaire variant die via de tv binnenkwam. Vervolgens ging de deur op slot en stonden noorderbuur en zuiderbuur met de rug naar elkaar.

Voor de gemiddelde Vlaming geldt misschien wel het tegenovergestelde: we bewegen ons af van de dialecten, maar de tussentaal die is gebrouwen, komt dicht in de buurt van wat de standaard is, zeker als je deze variant vergelijkt met de dialecten.

En zo zien de Nederlander en de Belg elk een andere kant van de medaille, geloof ik!

Er is trouwens nog steeds wel een revolutie, maar die is nogal prozaïsch: taalonderzoekers beginnen oog te krijgen voor het ontstaan van het BN.


----------



## Peterdg

bibibiben said:


> Er is trouwens nog steeds wel een revolutie, maar die is nogal prozaïsch: taalonderzoekers beginnen oog te krijgen voor het ontstaan van het BN.


Eindelijk. En je weet niet hoe blij me dat maakt. En vooral, het zal de taalvaardigheid in Vlaanderen ten goede komen. Het onderwijs zal zich dan niet meer hoeven te concentreren op "zeg niet ... maar ...", wat dan toch weer verkeerd wordt geïnterpreteerd met als dramatisch gevolg een onzekerheidsgevoel over de eigen taal.


----------



## Red Arrow

Peterdg said:


> Ik ben het eigenlijk grotendeels eens met wat bibibiben, en de taalkundigen zeggen.
> 
> We spreken hier niet over dialecten maar over wat in Vlaanderen als normale, niet-dialectale omgangstaal wordt gebruikt. (Wat men denigrerend "tussentaal" of "verkavelingsvlaams" placht te noemen).


Vroeger was het dialect de omgangstaal. Nu is de tussentaal de omgangstaal. Hoe kan ik het over taalevolutie in Vlaanderen hebben als ik niet over oudere omgangsvormen mag hebben? 


> Als je het oppervlakkig bekijkt kan die indruk ontstaan, ja. Er worden een paar woordjes overgenomen uit Nederland, misschien ook een paar zinssneden, maar in werkelijkheid zijn het de fundamentele verschillen in het taalgebruik waar er gewoon niets aan verandert.


Dat ontken ik toch ook helemaal niet? 


> Bibibiben heeft al een aantal voorbeelden aangehaald; bijvoorbeeld het gebruik van sommige hulpwerkwoorden, de zinsvolgorde, het genus, jij/gij. Wij zijn ons daar niet van bewust, tenzij we er op worden gewezen. Dat zit in ons taalgevoel ingebakken en dat krijg je er met geen stokken uit. En het wordt hoog tijd dat daar aandacht wordt aan geschonken door de taalkundigen.


Op het genus na, wat hier echt wel degelijk langzaam verdwijnt (Zo ingebakken zit dat genus niet.), heb ik ook helemaal niet beweerd dat jouw fundamenten veranderen.

Jij zegt: er verandert niets!
Wat er wordt vermoed: er verandert wél niets. Vlaanderen groeit weg van Nederland. Oftewel: Vlamingen en Nederlanders zullen elkaar in de toekomst slechter kunnen verstaan dan nu.


> Wat betreft het "noordelijker praten" van de jeugd in vergelijking met hun ouders/grootouders. Waar haal je dat? Dat is helemaal niet mijn indruk. Het dialect verdwijnt stilaan, dat is waar, maar de niet-dialectale taal is grotendeels dezelfde, over alle leeftijdsgoepen heen.


Alles wat jij nu bestempelt als dialectaal heb ik voorheen zuidelijk genoemd. Het achteruitgaan van dialect is ten voordele voor Nederlanders, dat weet je zelf ook. Een Nederlander kan geen Leuvens verstaan, maar wel de tussentaal die in Leuven gesproken wordt.


Peterdg said:


> Het onderwijs zal zich dan niet meer hoeven te concentreren op "zeg niet ... maar ..."


Eerst zien, dan geloven 


bibibiben said:


> We kunnen het ook zo stellen: de ooit zo krampachtige neiging van een dunne laag Vlamingen om precies als Nederlanders te klinken, vormt (wellicht) niet langer de na te streven standaard. Er begint zich een volwaardig BN te vormen. Dit BN staat ver tot zeer ver af van aardig wat Vlaamse dialecten, maar staat ook nog vrij ver af van het NN. (Daarnaast zijn er nog regels te bedenken die zowel voor het BN als het NN gelden: de overkoepelende standaard.)
> 
> De gemiddelde Nederlander ziet, vergeleken bij de toenaderingspogingen van de Vlaamse elite tot het NN in het verleden, in het nieuw ontstane BN niet echt een toenadering. Niet zo heel vreemd, want als hij of zij al in aanraking kwam met het Nederlands van Vlamingen, dan was dat vooral met de elitaire variant die via de tv binnenkwam. Vervolgens ging de deur op slot en stonden noorderbuur en zuiderbuur met de rug naar elkaar.
> 
> Voor de gemiddelde Vlaming geldt misschien wel het tegenovergestelde: we bewegen ons af van de dialecten, maar de tussentaal die is gebrouwen, komt dicht in de buurt van wat de standaard is, zeker als je deze variant vergelijkt met de dialecten.
> 
> En zo zien de Nederlander en de Belg elk een andere kant van de medaille, geloof ik!
> 
> Er is trouwens nog steeds wel een revolutie, maar die is nogal prozaïsch: taalonderzoekers beginnen oog te krijgen voor het ontstaan van het BN.


Helemaal mee eens.


----------



## Peterdg

Red Arrow :D said:


> Vroeger was het dialect de omgangstaal. Nu is de tussentaal de omgangstaal. Hoe kan ik het over taalevolutie in Vlaanderen hebben als ik niet over oudere omgangsvormen mag hebben?


Omdat dat ook zo was in Nederland. Je mag dialecten niet vergelijken met "beschaafde" omganstaal. Je moet  dingen van dezelfde aard vergelijken.


Red Arrow :D said:


> Het achteruitgaan van dialect is ten voordele voor Nederlanders, dat weet je zelf ook. Een Nederlander kan geen Leuvens verstaan, maar wel de tussentaal die in Leuven gesproken wordt.


Een Vlaming zal geen Gronings verstaan. En een Antwerpenaar verstaat geen Oost-Vlaams (toch niet het Oost-Vlaams dat wij spreken). So what?  Ik zeg het nogmaals: dialect heeft hier niets mee te maken.

Wanneer mijn moeder (87 jaar) geen dialect spreekt, dan spreekt ze net hetzelfde als ik (achter in de vijftig) en mijn echtgenote en dat is net hetzelfde als wat mijn kinderen (25-32 jaar) spreken en mijn kleinkinderen.


----------



## Red Arrow

Peterdg said:


> Omdat dat ook zo was in Nederland. Je mag dialecten niet vergelijken met "beschaafde" omganstaal. Je moet  dingen van dezelfde aard vergelijken.
> 
> Een Vlaming zal geen Gronings verstaan. En een Antwerpenaar verstaat geen Oost-Vlaams (toch niet het Oost-Vlaams dat wij spreken). So what?  Ik zeg het nogmaals: dialect heeft hier niets mee te maken.
> 
> Wanneer mijn moeder (87 jaar) geen dialect spreekt, dan spreekt ze net hetzelfde als ik (achter in de vijftig) en mijn echtgenote en dat is net hetzelfde als wat mijn kinderen (25-32 jaar) spreken en mijn kleinkinderen.


Ik heb me niet goed uitgedrukt. Het is inderdaad dom om dialecten met tussentaal te vergelijken, maar er is een verbanden tussen dialect-tussentaal-AN die je niet mag verwaarlozen. De reden dat de mensen rond Antwerpen (de stad) iets soortgelijks praten is omdat het Antwerps zelf een soort tussentaal is. Mensen gaan praten zoals in de stad in de buurt.

Maar goed, neem een Leuvenaar, een Frans-Vlaming en een Hollander. De Leuvenaar kan geen dialect maar enkel Brabantse tussentaal. De Hollander kan hem nu beter verstaan, maar de Frans-Vlaming niet. Waarom? Omdat de tussentaal Hollanders/noordelijker is dan het Leuvense dialect, maar de Frans-Vlaming is daar niets mee. Zo wordt de taalsituatie in Vlaanderen noordelijker. De tussentaal die ik momenteel elke dag hoor is geen mooi mengsel van dat wat Limburgers, West-Vlamingen, Brabanders en Antwerpenaren van elkaar kunnen verstaan. Het is gewoon AN met invloeden uit het dialect. Bijvoorbeeld het woord 'klappen' (in plaats van praten) hoor je hier niet meer onder de jeugd, maar nochtans zit het in alle dialecten. Zo'n woord had perfect bewaard kunnen blijven in de tussentaal. Idem voor 'ik zen' en een hoop Franse woorden. Men kiest automatisch voor woorden uit het AN (of woorden die vermoedelijk uit het AN komen), misschien omdat men verwacht dat iedereen die wel zal verstaan? Of men denkt er eigenlijk niet veel bij na. Tussentaal ontstaat door snelle en half onbewuste keuzes en zou er heel anders uitzien zonder invloeden van het AN. (dat voortdurend wordt aangevuld door wat er in Nederland gebeurt)

Je denkt nu misschien: "Hoe anders?" Wel, kijk naar Joegoslavië. Joegoslavië had drie Slavische talen: Sloveens, Servo-Kroatisch en Macedonisch. Servo-Kroatisch is "uiteengevallen" in vier officiële talen. Kroatië heeft dus een nieuwe standaardtaal waarin zo'n beetje elk dialectwoord dat Serviërs niet kennen werd opgenomen en neologismen hard aangemoedigd worden. Ook is men Servische televisie aan het verbieden / inperken en men heeft zelfs apps ontwikkeld die Servische websites automatisch naar het Kroatisch 'vertalen' en omgekeerd. (100% correct, dus niet zoals Google Translate) Serviërs vinden het blijkbaar nu al moeilijker om de Kroatische jeugd te verstaan. (Dat is natuurlijk subjectief, maar toch) Macedonië daarentegen is compleet anders. De Servische media is er erg populair en ondanks dat Slavisch Macedonische grammatica totaal anders is, neemt men toch massaal Servische woordenschat over. Maar de Macedonische taal groeit dan weer weg van het Bulgaars. Bulgaars en Macedonisch hebben zeer gelijkaardige grammatica, maar Macedonische woordenschat (en intonatie) is dus zeer Servisch.

Dán kan je zeggen: Kroatisch en Servisch groeien langzaam en geforceerd uit elkaar (als we Bosnië negeren) en Macedonisch en Bulgaars groeien snel en 'natuurlijk' uiteen.
Maar beie processen vinden niet plaats in Vlaanderen.

Kijken we ook even naar Noorwegen. Toen de Noren onafhankelijk werden van Denemarken, wilden ze hun eigen, schriftelijke standaardtaal. Na een hoop probeersels en chaos zijn er nu twee varianten. Bokmål is gewoon Deens met de nodige aanpassingen. De andere norm is Nynorsk, die probeert zo weinig mogelijk op Deens te lijken. Officieel zijn het dus twee schrijftalen, maar veel Noren nemen het veel serieuzer en je krijgt vaak dingen te horen als "Ik versta geen mensen die Nynorsk praten!" Soms menen ze het echt. (Ook al leert men dus Nynorsk op school) Beide varianten kan je als tussentaal tussen Noorse dialecten beschouwen, maar ze hebben elk hun eigen referentie.

Vlaamse tussentaal is zoals Bokmål, maar dan mondeling. Het is ook geen toeval dat Bokmål in Noorwegen veruit de populairste variant is, ondanks dat Nynorsk 'speciaal' gemaakt is voor Noorwegen. Deens was voor Noorwegen wat Algemeen Nederlands is voor Vlaanderen. Vlamingen krijgen het AN voorgeschoteld en daar gebeurt wat mee. De Noren_ kregen _het Deens voorgeschoten en dat heeft hun taal in een richting gestuurd.


----------



## bibibiben

Tussentaal is niet het nieuwe BN, maar zal ongetwijfeld een vruchtbare voedingsbodem zijn voor het BN in wording, meer dan het onthechte Journaalnederlands. Daardoor drijven het BN en het NN wel enigszins uiteen – het NN heeft immers een andere voedingsbodem – maar dat betekent uiteraard niet dat Nederlanders en Vlamingen elkaar in de toekomst niet meer zullen verstaan. Het zal eerder de kant op gaan van de situatie die de Britten en Amerikanen kennen, waarbij het BE uitstekend te volgen blijft voor de gemiddelde Amerikaan en het AE voor de gemiddelde Brit.



Peterdg said:


> Eindelijk. En je weet niet hoe blij me dat maakt. En vooral, het zal de taalvaardigheid in Vlaanderen ten goede komen. Het onderwijs zal zich dan niet meer hoeven te concentreren op "zeg niet ... maar ...", wat dan toch weer verkeerd wordt geïnterpreteerd met als dramatisch gevolg een onzekerheidsgevoel over de eigen taal.



Ik heb zo'n boekje vol 'zeg niet ... maar ...' in de kast staan. Uit 1961. Een eindeloze opsomming van wat je als Vlaming niet mag schrijven of zeggen, want het is geen ABN. We zijn nu ruim vijftig jaar verder en wat ooit zo verfoeid werd, staat nu keurig in Van Dale geregistreerd als 'BE'.


----------



## eno2

Ik controleer  of verjaardagswensen, met/zonder tussen s is. Maar het woord  verjaardagswensen staat niet in  DVD . Wel verjaarswensen. Dat mijn corrector rood onderstreept ten gunste van verjaarwensen.
Nochtans is het verjaardagsfeest, verjaardagsgeschenk. Verjaarcadeau en verjaarscadeau zijn beide opgenomen.
 Elk doet maar beter zijn goesting, lust, trek, zin, smaak.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Ik heb zo'n boekje vol 'zeg niet ... maar ...' in de kast staan. Uit 1961. Een eindeloze opsomming van wat je als Vlaming niet mag schrijven of zeggen, want het is geen ABN.



In die tijd was Paardekoper de autoriteit  in het Vlaamse onderwijs.
P.C. Paardekooper overleden | VRT-Taalnet


> woensdag 8 mei 2013
> Taalkundige P.C. Paardekooper (92) is overleden. In Vlaanderen werd hij wereldberoemd door zijn _ABN-gids_ en door zijn pleidooi om geen Frans meer te spreken in Vlaanderen.
> 
> Bij vele Vlamingen is Paardekooper bekend als de auteur van de _ABN-gids_, dat hij zelf "een normboek, een boek met voorschriften dus" noemde. Hij was een vurig pleitbezorger voor het gebruik van ABN. "Alleen met het ABN kunnen we - ook in Brussel - de zo dringend nodige taaldemocratie afdwingen. Taalluiheid is de grootste vijand van onze taalgemeenschap als geheel en van tussentaalsprekers persoonlijk." (ABN-gids, 1996)





> Paardekooper steunde de Vlaamse beweging en sprak zich geregeld uit voor een eenwording van Vlaanderen en Nederland. Dat leidde tot scherpe controverse. In de jaren zestig kreeg hij zelfs twee keer verbod om België binnen te komen.


Applaus. Voor Paardekoper. 




> Bibibiben:
> We zijn nu ruim vijftig jaar verder en wat ooit zo verfoeid werd, staat nu keurig in Van Dale geregistreerd als 'BE'.



Ik wil tenminste nog weten of het BE  is of Nederlands.  Veelal weet ik het niet.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Hans Molenslag said:


> Ik zou eens een lijstje moeten aanleggen, want Vlamingen klagen soms dat Nederlanders niet openstaan voor Belgisch taalgebruik.


Een voorbeeld is _aanschuiven_ in de betekenis van "in de rij (gaan) staan" en "filerijden". Nog niet zo heel lang geleden was dat gebruik tot België beperkt, en het stond in veel van die taaladviesboekjes voor Vlamingen, maar tegenwoordig lees of hoor je het ook wel in Nederland (waarschijnlijk nog steeds minder vaak dan in België, maar toch). De betekenis is ook in recentste edities van de Van Dale opgenomen, zonder Belgisch label.

Een citaatje uit een artikel in het AD van vandaag:

_Ook ontstaan opstoppingen bij het boarden. Passagiers gaan ruim van tevoren in de wachtrij staan._
_Wie het laatst aanschuift, heeft vette pech, weet profwielrenner Reinier Honig._​


----------



## bibibiben

Dit is geen lijstje. 

Je draagt wel een interessant voorbeeld aan.

Mijn eerste vraag: hebben de Nederlanders deze uitgebreidere betekenis wel uit het Vlaams overgenomen? Of hebben ze zelf de betekenis van het nogal 'ondergebruikte' _aanschuiven_ uitgebreid, los van wat de Vlamingen al eerder hebben gedaan? Mijn persoonlijk indruk is dat het gros van de Nederlanders niet eens weet dat in België _aanschuiven _meer betekenis heeft gekregen dan in Nederland lange tijd gebruikelijk was. Hier is men nog steeds aan het ontdekken wat er zoal mogelijk is, geloof ik. Maar ja, onafhankelijk van de Vlamingen, zo lijkt het vooralsnog.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

bibibiben said:


> Mijn eerste vraag: hebben de Nederlanders deze uitgebreidere betekenis wel uit het Vlaams overgenomen? Of hebben ze zelf de betekenis van het nogal 'ondergebruikte' aanschuiven uitgebreid, los van wat de Vlamingen al eerder hebben gedaan? Mijn persoonlijk indruk is dat het gros van de Nederlanders niet eens weet dat in België aanschuiven meer betekenis heeft gekregen dan in Nederland lange tijd gebruikelijk was. Hier is men nog steeds aan het ontdekken wat er zoal mogelijk is, geloof ik. Maar ja, onafhankelijk van de Vlamingen, zo lijkt het vooralsnog.


Er zijn logisch gezien inderdaad twee verklaringen mogelijk: of die nieuwe betekenis van _aanschuiven_ is vanuit België naar Nederland overgewaaid, of die betekenis is in Nederland een tweede keer ontstaan, los van het Belgische taalgebruik. De vraag is wat het meest waarschijnlijke scenario is, want taalkundige bewijzen zijn er niet.

Ik neem voetstoots van je aan dat de meeste Nederlanders niet weten dat in België _aanschuiven_ lange tijd een betekenis had die in Nederland tot voor kort ongebruikelijk was. De meeste Vlamingen weten dat trouwens ook niet. Maar wat toont dat aan? Je hoeft als individuele taalgebruiker helemaal niet de oorsprong van een nieuw woord of van een nieuwe betekenis te kennen om dat woord of die betekenis in je eigen taalgebruik over te nemen. Soms komt nieuw taalgebruik gewoon uit een bepaalde hoek overgewaaid zonder dat de taalgemeenschap in de gaten heeft waar het precies vandaan komt. Met andere woorden, het feit dat het gros van de Nederlanders zich niet bewust is van een eventuele Belgische link bij _aanschuiven_, betekent niet dat er geen link is.

Mij lijkt het behoorlijk vergezocht dat een woord twee keer, geheel los van elkaar, dezelfde betekenis zou ontwikkelen. Dat toeval is me net iets te groot. Het zou veronderstellen dat Nederland en Vlaanderen twee volstrekt gescheiden taalgemeenschappen zijn, wat natuurlijk niet het geval is. Er is een voortdurende influx uit Nederland in België en uit België in Nederland. Die wisselwerking is weliswaar niet even sterk in beide richtingen, maar is niettemin een realiteit.

Ik kan me overigens ook geen andere Nederlandse voorbeelden voor de geest halen. Zelfs bij parallelle ontwikkelingen in twee verschillende buurtalen is er in veruit de meeste gevallen sprake van onderlinge beïnvloeding.


----------



## bibibiben

Het merendeel van wat typisch Belgisch-Nederlands is zie ik in Nederland geen kans maken. Soms is dat omdat het BN geënt is op het Frans. Voor Nederlanders voelt het Frans al heel lang niet meer als een vertrouwde bron. Ook neologismen die zijn opgekomen in de Vlaamse media, zullen aan Nederland voorbijgaan.  Nederland is vrijwel exclusief aangesloten op Nederlandse media, niet op Vlaamse media en blijft dus verstoken van wat daar zoal gebrouwen wordt. In andere gevallen zal het BN geen kans maken omdat het NN een eigen term, gezegde of uitdrukking heeft die al voldoet.  Het in Vlaanderen gangbare _dubbel en dik_ zal in Nederland ongetwijfeld altijd _dubbel en dwars_ blijven. En _vast en zeker_ zal niet wijken voor _zeker en vast_.  Maar ook als in het NN geen beeldende uitdrukking voorhanden is die als tegenhanger van een BN uitdrukking zou kunnen dienen, zie ik het er niet van komen dat deze liefdevol omarmd zal worden.  Neem het schitterende _ei zo na_. Het Nederlands kan er niets beeldends tegenover zetten en blijft zitten met duffe woorden als _bijna_ of _ternauwernood_. Mijn stelling nu is dat _ei zo na_ in Nederland geen kans maakt omdat deze uitdrukking  simpelweg niet op Nederlandse bodem groot is geworden. De beide taalgemeenschappen zijn al zo ver uit elkaar dat je daadwerkelijk kunt spreken van twee gescheiden voedingsbodems.

Echter, omdat zowel Vlaanderen als Nederland uit dezelfde taal put, kunnen beide taalgemeenschappen los van elkaar nog wel aan het gebruik en de betekenis van bestaande woorden sleutelen. Door de betekenis van _aanschuiven _te verruimen kun je bijvoorbeeld het omslachtige _in de rij gaan staan_ vermijden. Iets wat ik in Nederland bijvoorbeeld ook nog wel zie gebeuren, maar in Vlaanderen al vrijwel staande praktijk is:  plaatsing van _zo’n_ voor een substantief in het meervoud. Al wordt dit gebruik in Nederland nog algemeen als foutief taalgebruik aangemerkt, toch hoor ik al sommige mensen niet meer de moeite nemen om hun valse start te corrigeren. En daar begint taalverandering mee.  Het is ook niet onlogisch om het gebruik van _zo’n_ te verruimen. In plaats van te moeten switchen tussen _zo’n_ en _zulke_ kun je als taalgebruiker nu steeds _zo’n_ kiezen. Wel zo handig. En omdat ook in Nederland het lidwoord _een_ curieus genoeg voor een substantief in het meervoud kan staan (ik denk aan _wat een mensen_), ligt de weg gewoon open. De Vlamingen betraden die weg alleen wat eerder.

Maar goed, het kan zijn dat je toch nog een flinke lijst nieuwe woorden en nieuwe uitdrukkingen of spreekwoorden presenteert die van pure Vlaamse makelij zijn en die nu ook opgang maken in Nederland? Aldus zou je onomstotelijk aantonen dat de grens tussen de Vlaamse en Nederlandse gemeenschap toch wel poreus is. De hoog opgetrokken muur die ik zie zou er dan niet zijn. Ik ben benieuwd. Zelf blijf ik er een heel hard hoofd in houden, nu je nog maar één voorbeeld hebt gepresenteerd dat niet echt overtuigt.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Even twee dingetjes verduidelijken. Ik zei: ik _zou_ eens een lijstje _moeten_ aanleggen. Dat hield geen belofte in dat ik binnen de kortste keren met een kant-en-klare en goedgevulde lijst op de proppen zou komen. Zoiets kost tijd en het vereist vooral ook een grondige parate kennis van zowel Belgisch als Nederlands taalgebruik en een scherp oor voor nieuwe ontwikkelingen. Ik doe m'n best.

Verder heb ik nooit de indruk willen wekken dat ik beweer dat Nederland plotseling helemaal overstag is gegaan en op grote schaal Belgisch-Nederlands taalgebruik importeert. Ik ben het volledig met je eens dat het merendeel van wat typisch Belgisch-Nederlands is om de redenen die je aangeeft in Nederland vermoedelijk nooit een kans zal maken. Dat behoeft voor mij geen betoog.

Wat ik bedoelde was dat ik desondanks waarneem dat er pakweg de laatste tien twintig jaar wel degelijk woorden, woordbetekenissen en uitdrukkingen in Nederland in zwang zijn geraakt die oorspronkelijk als typisch Belgisch golden. Die opmerking maakte ik vooral ten behoeve van andere Vlamingen omdat het een onderbelicht gegeven is. Het zijn geen grote aantallen, toegegeven, het gaat mondjesmaat. Maar als je rekening houdt met het grote numerieke overwicht van Nederland en met de nog steeds veel zwakkere positie van de Nederlandse standaardtaal in de Vlaamse samenleving, zijn het er méér dan je zou denken. Het was ooit anders. Nu kun je je in allerlei bochten gaan wringen om te proberen aan te tonen dat het telkens om aparte ontwikkelingen binnen Nederland gaat en dat de gelijkenis met het bestaande Belgische taalgebruik op toeval berust, maar kijk, dat vind _ik_ nu eens weinig overtuigend.

Om af te sluiten nog een voorbeeld dat me net te binnen schiet. Samenstellingen met _eindejaars-_, ontleend aan het Franse _fin d'année_, waren vroeger kenmerkend voor Belgisch taalgebruik. Op een gegeven moment raakten die ook in Nederland ingeburgerd – zo'n twintig jaar geleden inmiddels, schat ik. Geen enkele jonge Vlaming weet nu nog dat die samenstellingen vroeger werden afgekeurd en geen enkele jonge Nederlander weet dat ze ooit typisch Belgisch waren. Hoe ga je aannemelijk maken dat _eindejaars-_ niet via België in Nederland terecht is gekomen?


----------



## bibibiben

Toch is het geen geringe claim die je daar doet. Juist overtuigende voorbeelden zouden nu uiterst welkom zijn.

Ik heb zelf in deze draad al aardig wat materiaal aangeleverd waarin bevestigd wordt dat er juist geen sprake is van twee taalgemeenschappen die elkaar wederzijds beïnvloeden. Ze putten dan wel uit dezelfde bron, maar bewandelen tegelijkertijd hun eigen weg. In een niet zo heel ver verleden sijpelde er wellicht wat van het NN via de Vlaamse elite door naar de rest van de bevolking, maar dat stroompje is nu vrijwel opgedroogd. En al stemden vóór 1990 Nederlandse televisiekijkers nog in groten getale af op de BRT, waardoor ze nog een portie BN konden meekrijgen, ook dat is nu voorgoed verleden tijd. Juist de explosie van tv-zenders en later van nieuwe media heeft ertoe geleid dat er nu zo veel keus is binnen de eigen taalgemeenschap dat je niet meer over de schutting  hoeft te kijken. De noodzaak ertoe ontbreekt ten enenmale. De laatste twintig à dertig jaar is de afstand dus eerder gegroeid dan afgenomen. En ja, als je het dan het tegenovergestelde beweert, dan heb je natuurlijk wel wat te bewijzen …

Ergens in deze draad heb ik er ook melding van gemaakt dat ik zitting heb in een panel ten behoeve van taaladviesonderzoek. Door de jaren heen hebben honderden teksten mijn ogen gepasseerd waarin ook het BN nadrukkelijk naar voren werd geschoven, al werd dat er natuurlijk nooit bij vermeld. Van _in het zwart werken_ tot _van thuis uit werken,  _van _dagdagelijks _tot _doorwinterd_, van _tussenkomen_ tot _verwittigen_ en van _centrumstad_ tot _vluchtmisdrijf_, ik heb het allemaal voorbij zien komen en steeds wist ik: dit zeggen we toch net iets anders in Nederland. Er is zelfs geen begin van een verandering waar te nemen. Dus waar zijn dan die Vlaamse termen, zinswendingen, uitdrukkingen en gezegden die het de afgelopen twintig à dertig jaar dan wél in Nederland gered hebben? Of op z’n minst een voorzichtig voetje over de drempel hebben kunnen zetten? Zelfs Vlaamse vondsten die mooi compact zijn en goed in het gehoor liggen, willen de grens maar niet over. _Vluchtmisdrijf_ is zo’n woord. Klinkt onbetwist veel beter dan het omslachtige _doorrijden na een ongeval_. Maar nee, de deur blijft dicht.

Wat samenstellingen met _eindejaars_- betreft, ze zouden wellicht een mooie kandidaat zijn, ware het niet dat _eindejaars_-al ergens in de jaren vijftig Nederland is binnengekropen (zie http://www.etymologiebank.nl/trefwoord/eindejaar). Het is duidelijk geen aanwinst van na het moment dat de deur stevig op slot ging. Een woord als eindejaarsuitkering dook al een eeuwigheid geleden op in advertenties (voorbeeldje: Leidse Courant | 29 september 1972 | pagina 18) en in overheidsverslagen (zie https://www.ser.nl/~/media/files/in...verslagen/1970_1979/ser_jaarverslag_1973.ashx). Echt een oudje dus. Op eindejaar, eindejaars- | VRT-Taalnet valt wel te lezen dat de gebruikelijke term in Nederland _kerstgratificatie_ en _kerstpremie_ luidt, maar dat is onjuiste informatie. Al ongelooflijk lang wordt hier vele malen liever gesproken van _eindejaarsuitkering, decemberuitkering, eindejaarsbonus_ of anders _dertiende maand._ _Kerstpremie _is zelfs (vrijwel?) onbestaand. Tekenend is trouwens wel dat het in Vlaanderen zo gangbare _eindejaarspremie _in Nederland juist geen navolging heeft gekregen.

Overigens wordt _eindejaars-_ in Nederland nog steeds niet gebruikt om er de feestdagen in december mee aan te duiden, zoals wel in Vlaanderen gebeurt. Woorden als _eindejaarssfeer_, _eindejaarswens_ of _eindejaarsshoppen_ zijn daarom hier nagenoeg onbekend. In Nederland kun je iemand evenmin een goed eindjaar of eindejaar toewensen. In de dagen na kerst krijg je hier _prettig uiteinde_ of _prettige jaarwisseling_ te horen. Met _eindejaars-_ wordt heel sec het einde van het jaar bedoeld, zonder de bijgedachte aan Kerstmis en oud en nieuw.  Je ziet zo héél af en toe dat _eindejaars-_ als vervanging wordt gebruikt van _kerst-_, maar met het huidige maatschappelijke klimaat in Nederland zal die ontwikkeling ook wel weer snel de nek worden omgedraaid.


----------



## Red Arrow

Neem je tijd, Hans Molenslag 

Ik kan me vergissen, maar volgens mij zitten er tegenwoordig veel meer Nederlanders aan Vlaamse universiteiten dan vroeger. Bij geneeskunde zitten hier meer Nederlanders dan Oost-Vlamingen, of zo lijkt het toch. Die horen meer dan zes jaar non-stop Vlaamse tussentaal.

(Maar goed, misschien vormen ze kliekjes en dan zijn we weer bij af)


----------



## bibibiben

Red Arrow :D said:


> Neem je tijd, Hans Molenslag
> 
> Ik kan me vergissen, maar volgens mij zitten er tegenwoordig veel meer Nederlanders aan Vlaamse universiteiten dan vroeger. Bij geneeskunde zitten hier meer Nederlanders dan Oost-Vlamingen, of zo lijkt het toch. Die horen meer dan zes jaar non-stop Vlaamse tussentaal.


En nu nog de overdracht. Daar gaat het dus mis.


----------



## Red Arrow

Ik had net m'n post gewijzigd.  De kans op kliekjes is enorm. Dan horen ze dus enkel het "Vlaams" van de prof en de assistenten.


----------



## Peterdg

Hans Molenslag said:


> Geen enkele jonge Vlaming weet nu nog dat die samenstellingen vroeger werden afgekeurd e


Deze "oude(re)" Vlaming ook niet.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Red Arrow said:


> De kans op kliekjes is enorm. Dan horen ze dus enkel het "Vlaams" van de prof en de assistenten.


Ook in mijn tijd waren er al flink wat Nederlandse studenten in Leuven. En hoe kan het ook anders, taal was een dankbaar gespreksonderwerp als je met ze aan tafel zat. Ik herinner me bijvoorbeeld nog goed een studente uit Utrecht die een kamer had in hetzelfde huis als ik. Ze was nauwelijks een half jaartje in Leuven, vertelde ze, of het begon haar familie al op te vallen dat ze "zo Belgisch" klonk.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Nog een voorbeeld: _zich herpakken_, een leenvertaling van het Franse _se reprendre_. Het woord is al ik-weet-niet-hoelang gangbaar in Vlaanderen en sinds een tweetal decennia, schat ik, ook in Nederland. In Nederland was het aanvankelijk beperkt tot wielertaal en daarna tot sporttaal in het algemeen, maar tegenwoordig zie ik het ook in andere contexten opduiken. Wederom: het woord zal in Nederland ongetwijfeld nog steeds minder vaak dan in België worden gebruikt, en niet per se op exact dezelfde manier als in België, maar waar het om gaat is _dat_ het überhaupt wordt gebruikt. En je gaat me niet wijsmaken dat de Nederlanders met een wijde boog om België heen zijn gelopen om het rechtstreeks aan het Frans te ontlenen.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

_Verlieslatend_ was lange tijd een typisch Belgisch-Nederlands synoniem voor _noodlijdend/verlieslijdend/verliesgevend_ dat je nooit in Nederlands-Nederlandse teksten aantrof. En het staat in de Van Dale nog steeds als Belgisch gelabeld, geloof ik. Maar ik merk dat het tegenwoordig ook in Nederland wordt gebruikt. Google geeft zelfs verrassend veel voorbeelden op Nederlandse sites.

Dat neemt niet weg dat het een raar woord is en blijft. Een persoon/bedrijf _laat_ geen verlies maar _lijdt_ verlies, en een product/activiteit/investering _laat_ geen verlies maar _geeft_ verlies/_levert_ verlies _op_ enz.


----------



## bibibiben

Hans Molenslag said:


> Ook in mijn tijd waren er al flink wat Nederlandse studenten in Leuven. En hoe kan het ook anders, taal was een dankbaar gespreksonderwerp als je met ze aan tafel zat. Ik herinner me bijvoorbeeld nog goed een studente uit Utrecht die een kamer had in hetzelfde huis als ik. Ze was nauwelijks een half jaartje in Leuven, vertelde ze, of het begon haar familie al op te vallen dat ze "zo Belgisch" klonk.



Iemand die ondergedompeld wordt in een andere tongval zal daar uiteraard door beïnvloed worden en deze invloed niet onmiddellijk van zich kunnen afschudden als hij of zij terugkeert in de eigen vertrouwde taalomgeving. Maar daar ging het mij niet om. Mij gaat het om die taalomgeving: in hoeverre laat die zich door deze remigrant beïnvloeden? Op dat vlak is er juist wel een barrière.

Die hardnekkige barrière heeft ongetwijfeld veel van doen met de cultuurverschillen tussen Nederland en Vlaanderen. Die creëren, zo lijkt het, een afstand die soepele taaluitwisseling stevig in de weg zit. Behalve dan als die overdracht min of meer met de mes op de keel gebeurt, zoals in Vlaanderen lang het geval was (of soms nog is).

In NRC Handelsblad stond op 25 mei een interessant artikel over deze cultuurverschillen. Een citaat hieruit:

“Volgens de Nederlandse sociaal-psycholoog Geert Hofstede zijn er geen twee landen met een gemeenschappelijke grens en taal „die zoveel verschillen qua cultuur als Nederland en Vlaanderen”. Cultuurwetenschappers gebruiken zestien ‘waarden’ om culturen te categoriseren, zoals de ruimte om emoties te tonen. Nederland en Vlaanderen verschillen op liefst twaalf van die waarden. Is dat erg? Van de twaalf cultuurverschillen met Vlaanderen die Gerritsen ziet, kunnen er zeven tot problemen leiden.”

In het artikel komen ook Nederlandse jongeren aan het woord die in Vlaanderen studeren. Grof samengevat komen hun reacties erop neer dat een gedeelde taal niet voldoende is om aansluiting te garanderen. Wie dat verwacht, komt van een koude kermis thuis. Er is eerder sprake van een verwarrende cultuurschok.

Afgelopen weekend was ik op een Burundese bruiloft in Overijse, gelegen in die smalle Vlaamse strook tussen het Brussels gewest en Wallonië. Deze werd niet alleen druk bezocht door Burundezen maar ook door Rwandezen, zoals gebruikelijk. Burundi en Rwanda, eveneens twee buurlanden met een gedeelde taal. Hoewel er plaagstootjes over en weer zijn, zie je hier juist wel een vermenging die in Nederland en Vlaanderen nagenoeg volledig ontbreekt.

Burundezen die in Nederland hebben gewoond maar naar Vlaanderen zijn uitgeweken (en dat zijn er nogal wat), verbazen zich vaak over de merkwaardige verstandhouding tussen de twee volkeren: vanuit Nederland veelal milde onverschilligheid, meewarigheid of tenenkrommende vertedering, vanuit Vlaanderen veelal lichte tot zware afkeer. “Jullie zouden broeders moeten zijn.” Tja, daar sta je dan met de mond vol tanden.

Er is nog wel een woord met ons meegereisd terug naar Amsterdam. Onze hotelkamer was op “het tweede verdiep”. De leden van mijn gezin gebruiken dit woord nu te pas en te onpas, zelfs met medeneming van de verlengde i. Wie weet beklijft het. Maar ja, of we ook de mensen om ons heen zover krijgen? Dat is toch wel wat minder waarschijnlijk.


----------



## bibibiben

Hans Molenslag said:


> Nog een voorbeeld: _zich herpakken_, een leenvertaling van het Franse _se reprendre_. Het woord is al ik-weet-niet-hoelang gangbaar in Vlaanderen en sinds een tweetal decennia, schat ik, ook in Nederland. In Nederland was het aanvankelijk beperkt tot wielertaal en daarna tot sporttaal in het algemeen, maar tegenwoordig zie ik het ook in andere contexten opduiken. Wederom: het woord zal in Nederland ongetwijfeld nog steeds minder vaak dan in België worden gebruikt, en niet per se op exact dezelfde manier als in België, maar waar het om gaat is _dat_ het überhaupt wordt gebruikt. En je gaat me niet wijsmaken dat de Nederlanders met een wijde boog om België heen zijn gelopen om het rechtstreeks aan het Frans te ontlenen.



Dit zou er dan eentje kunnen zijn, al hoor ik dit woord vrijwel alleen in de sportjournalistiek. Zelf gebruik ik dit woord niet. Te veel een clichéwoord uit het sportwereldje. Wel ben ik het met je eens dat sportjournalisten dit woord niet rechtstreeks uit het Frans kunnen hebben overgenomen. Vrijwel geen sportjournalist spreekt hier Frans. Vlaamse (sport)journalisten zullen dus als intermediair hebben opgetreden. Lijkt me een overwaaier uit de Tour de France.


----------



## bibibiben

Hans Molenslag said:


> _Verlieslatend_ was lange tijd een typisch Belgisch-Nederlands synoniem voor _noodlijdend/verlieslijdend/verliesgevend_ dat je nooit in Nederlands-Nederlandse teksten aantrof. En het staat in de Van Dale nog steeds als Belgisch gelabeld, geloof ik. Maar ik merk dat het tegenwoordig ook in Nederland wordt gebruikt. Google geeft zelfs verrassend veel voorbeelden op Nederlandse sites.
> 
> Dat neemt niet weg dat het een raar woord is en blijft. Een persoon/bedrijf _laat_ geen verlies maar _lijdt_ verlies, en een product/activiteit/investering _laat_ geen verlies maar _geeft_ verlies/_levert_ verlies _op_ enz.



Van Dale heeft er in z'n laatste editie geen label meer aan gehangen. Op mij komt het inderdaad over als een merkwaardig gevormd woord.


----------



## Red Arrow

bibibiben said:


> “Volgens de Nederlandse sociaal-psycholoog Geert Hofstede zijn er geen twee landen met een gemeenschappelijke grens en taal „die zoveel verschillen qua cultuur als Nederland en Vlaanderen”.


Die zin stond ook pas in de Standaard. Onzin natuurlijk. Hij heeft waarschijnlijk nog nooit van Korea gehoord. Of Pakistan en India. Of Bosnië en Servië. Of Hong Kong en (het Kantonese deel van) China. Of een hoop Zuid-Amerikaanse landen.

Doet me denken aan mensen die zeggen gehoord te hebben dat Nederlands de tweede moeilijkste taal op aarde is door de moeilijke grammatica en de dialecten. Want elders op aarde zijn er natuurlijk geen dialecten, laat staan grammatica 

Dit soort uitspraken gaat altijd over ons stukje van de wereld: Benelux + Frankrijk + Duitsland + Verenigd Koninkrijk + Verenigde Staten
De landen waar we iets over weten.


bibibiben said:


> vanuit Vlaanderen veelal lichte tot zware afkeer


Klopt, ik hoop alleen dat dit bij jongere generaties minder is 

Maar goed, eigenlijk wordt Nederland niet meer of minder gepruimd dan "het andere stuk van Vlaanderen". Antwerpenaren vinden West-Vlamingen arrogant en vice versa. Vroeger haatte men zelfs "het dorp hiernaast". Haat en afgunst werd (wordt?) hier met de paplepel ingegeven.

Je moet je echt niet rot voelen als een Vlaming je roots niet leuk vindt.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Cultuurwetenschappers gebruiken zestien ‘waarden’ om culturen te categoriseren, zoals *de ruimte om emoties te tonen. *


Wat is dat? Wat is daarmee bedoeld? Specifiek, als het kan.

In die branche ken ik wel clichés zoals de Britse stiff upper lip en "de warmere mensen van het Zuiden" maar veel meer niet.



Red Arrow :D said:


> Maar goed, eigenlijk wordt Nederland niet meer of minder gepruimd dan "het andere stuk van Vlaanderen". Antwerpenaren vinden West-Vlamingen arrogant en vice versa. Vroeger haatte men zelfs "het dorp hiernaast". Haat en afgunst werd (wordt?) hier met de paplepel ingegeven.


  Nou moe.


----------



## bibibiben

Red Arrow :D said:


> Dit soort uitspraken gaat altijd over ons stukje van de wereld: Benelux + Frankrijk + Duitsland + Verenigd Koninkrijk + Verenigde Staten
> De landen waar we iets over weten.



Je lijkt niet bekend te zijn met het onderzoek van Geert Hofstede. Citaat van Zie Hofstede's cultural dimensions theory - Wikipedia:

"Between 1967 and 1973, he executed a large survey study regarding national values differences across the worldwide subsidiaries of this multinational corporation: he compared the answers of 117,000 IBM matched employees samples on the same attitude survey in different countries. He first focused his research on the 40 largest countries, and then extended it to 50 countries and 3 regions, "at that time probably the largest matched-sample cross-national database available anywhere."

En dan hebben we het alleen nog over de jaren zestig en zeventig. Hofstede heeft zijn onderzoek daarna alleen nog maar meer uitgebreid. Niet dat er geen kritiek op het werk van Hofstede mogelijk is, maar dit commentaar is echt te goedkoop.


----------



## Red Arrow

Nee, dat wist ik niet nee!


----------



## Hans Molenslag

_Voorbijsteken _is een Belgisch-Nederlands synoniem voor [_een voertuig_] _inhalen_. Daarnaast betekent het ook [_een concurrent_] _achter zich laten/voorbijstreven/de loef afsteken_. Die tweede overdrachtelijke betekenis tref ik tegenwoordig ook in Nederlands-Nederlandse teksten aan.


----------



## bibibiben

_Voorbijsteken_ ben ik ook weleens tegengekomen, inderdaad. Ik ben benieuwd of het een blijvertje wordt.

Eentje waar ik zelf onlangs op ben gestuit: _dagdagelijks_. Behoort in Nederland nog tot het managementtaaltje, geloof ik. Er wordt door veel niet-managers (het voetvolk dus) nog wel gniffelig over gedaan. Want ja, er wordt gewoon _dagelijks _mee bedoeld, niets meer dan dat. Kennelijk heeft _dagdagelijks _meer cachet. De vraag is wel: hoe kan dit Belgisch-Nederlandse woord onder bepaalde managers in Nederland opgang hebben gemaakt? Misschien viel het veelvuldig in een populair managementboek van de hand van een Vlaamse auteur?


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Vroeger gold het bijvoeglijk naamwoord _plots_ als typisch Belgisch, bijvoorbeeld _een plotse toename_. In Nederland was _plots_ alleen als bijwoord gangbaar en werd als bijvoeglijk naamwoord _plotseling_ gebruikt, dus _een plotselinge toename_. Maar tegenwoordig tref ik het bijvoeglijk naamwoord _plots_ ook in Nederlands-Nederlands taalgebruik aan.


----------



## bibibiben

Hans Molenslag said:


> Vroeger gold het bijvoeglijk naamwoord _plots_ als typisch Belgisch, bijvoorbeeld _een plotse toename_. In Nederland was _plots_ alleen als bijwoord gangbaar en werd als bijvoeglijk naamwoord _plotseling_ gebruikt, dus _een plotselinge toename_. Maar tegenwoordig tref ik het bijvoeglijk naamwoord _plots_ ook in Nederlands-Nederlands taalgebruik aan.



Ik zie _plots _al sinds ik op deze aarde rondstap als bijvoeglijk naamwoord gebruikt worden (wel altijd in een vrij formele context), dus deze ontlening zal dateren van voor het moment dat de muur verrees, eind jaren tachtig.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Ik zie _plots _al sinds ik op deze aarde rondstap als bijvoeglijk naamwoord gebruikt worden (wel altijd in een vrij formele context), dus deze ontlening zal dateren van voor het moment dat de muur *verrees,* eind jaren tachtig.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


>


Zie de discussie hoger in deze draad.


----------



## eno2

DE muur verrees in 1961.
Iemand staat op mijn negeerlijst, dus  kan ik sommige discussies niet volgen.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

bibibiben said:


> het moment dat de muur verrees, eind jaren tachtig


Je kunt erover discussiëren en er voor mijn part grondig van mening over verschillen hoe het met de wederzijdse contacten tussen Nederland en Vlaanderen gesteld is, maar van een "muur" is geen sprake. En ik vind de beeldspraak, met een verwijzing naar de Berlijnse Muur, onfris.


----------



## Red Arrow

Managers gebruiken graag andere ("nieuwe") woorden om modern over te komen. Dat is in Vlaanderen ook zo.

De eerste 18 jaar van mijn leven hoorde ik bijna nooit "als dusdanig", maar professoren aan de universiteit gebruiken het om zinnen te rekken en slim over te komen.
Idem voor "meer laat", "meest late", "meer polair", "meer geschikt" etc. in plaats van later, laatste, polairder, geschikter etc.

Het zou me niet verbazen als een professor management in Nederland z'n zinnen rekt met dagdagelijks.


----------



## bibibiben

Hans Molenslag said:


> En ik vind de beeldspraak, met een verwijzing naar de Berlijnse Muur, onfris.



Die associatie heb ik dus niet. Ik gebruik hier _muur _slechts in zijn figuurlijke betekenis: iets dat afweert of buitensluit. Zie de nieuwste Van Dale, betekenis 4.


----------



## bibibiben

Red Arrow :D said:


> De eerste 18 jaar van mijn leven hoorde ik bijna nooit "als dusdanig", maar professoren aan de universiteit gebruiken het om zinnen te rekken en slim over te komen.



_Als dusdanig _kende ik nog niet. _Dusdanig_ komt in Nederland niet in combinatie met _als _voor.

Berucht is wel _als zodanig_. Belachelijk gemaakt in de comedyserie De Familie Knots, een hit midden jaren tachtig. _Als zodanig _is vervolgens lange tijd besmet geweest. _Als zodanig _wordt nog wel gebruikt, maar ik heb zo het idee dat de jongere generatie heel goed zonder kan leven. De uitdrukking is aan het zieltogen.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

_Studio_ als synoniem van eenkamerappartement is een Frans leenwoord dat lange tijd alleen tot Vlaanderen beperkt was, maar tegenwoordig ook in Nederland wordt gebruikt.


----------



## bibibiben

Zeker, maar _studio _is in Nederland sinds midden jaren tachtig al in deze betekenis in gebruik. Het is geen recente ontlening.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

bibibiben said:


> Zeker, maar _studio _is in Nederland sinds midden jaren tachtig al in deze betekenis in gebruik. Het is geen recente ontlening.


Dat vind ik misschien wel het moeilijkst om in te schatten: wanneer precies een oorspronkelijk belgicisme in Nederland ingeburgerd is geraakt. Ik zit er soms pak 'm beet een decennium of twee drie naast, maar dat neemt niet weg dat dit toch maar weer een gevalletje van taalbeïnvloeding België–Nederland is.

Zoals ik al zei, als je erop gaat letten, stuit je om de zoveel tijd wel op een voorbeeld. Het zijn geen enorme aantallen, maar het zijn er wel meer dan je zou denken.


----------



## bibibiben

Inderdaad, geen enorme aantallen. Enige taalbeïnvloeding is er wel, maar het blijft gerommel in de marge. Het gaat hier om twee landen die aan elkaar grenzen! Er is een gedeelde taal! Maar er wordt sinds eind jaren tachtig ongelooflijk weinig gedeeld!

Ooit zei ik in een onbewaakt ogenblik dat iets "een ander paar mouwen" was. De verbijsterde blik die ik toegeworpen kreeg, deed me beseffen dat ik het voortaan toch maar bij "andere koek" moest houden.


----------



## Red Arrow

Zegt men in Nederland tegenwoordig ook "flikken"? Na Flikken Maastricht is er nu ook Flikken Rotterdam.

Flikken is nochtans een informeel woord uit Vlaanderen.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

bibibiben said:


> Enige taalbeïnvloeding is er wel, maar het blijft gerommel in de marge. Het gaat hier om twee landen die aan elkaar grenzen!


Hoe groot is eigenlijk de invloed van Franstalig België op het Frans van Frankrijk? vraag ik me dan af. Van Oostenrijk en Duitstalig Zwitserland op het Duits van Duitsland? Van Schotland en Ierland op het Engels van Engeland? Van de Hongaarstalige Roemenen op het Hongaars van Hongarije? En ga zo maar door.

Ik zie nog steeds geen reden om mijn standpunt te herzien. Als je rekening houdt met het grote numerieke overwicht van Nederland en vooral ook met de zwakke positie van de Nederlandse standaardtaal in Vlaanderen, is het met die taalbeïnvloeding van zuid naar noord nog helemaal niet zo slecht gesteld.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

In Nederland wordt _site_ nagenoeg alleen gebruikt in de betekenis _website_. In België is het woord sinds enkele decennia ook volop gangbaar in andere betekenissen zoals _bedrijfslocatie_, _archeologische vindplaats_, _toeristische plek_, _sportcomplex_ enzovoort. Het is tegenwoordig een en al _site_ wat de klok slaat. Dat gebruik is zoals zo vaak uit het Frans overgenomen, inclusief de Franse uitspraak /sit(ə)/. Enkele dagen geleden heb ik voor het eerst _site_ in een Nederlands krantenartikel over een archeologisch onderwerp aangetroffen. Ik heb even gecontroleerd of het artikel niet uit een Belgische krant was overgenomen, want dat gebeurt, maar de auteur was wel degelijk een Nederlander. Misschien een nieuwe ontwikkeling om in de gaten te houden.


----------



## bibibiben

Hans Molenslag said:


> Ik zie nog steeds geen reden om mijn standpunt te herzien. Als je rekening houdt met het grote numerieke overwicht van Nederland en vooral ook met de zwakke positie van de Nederlandse standaardtaal in Vlaanderen, is het met die taalbeïnvloeding van zuid naar noord nog helemaal niet zo slecht gesteld.



Ik zie evenmin reden om mijn standpunt te herzien. Er sijpelt af en toe een woordje door, maar wat is het totale aantal sinds eind jaren tachtig? Zouden het er meer dan dertig zijn? Het zou me verbazen. Nederlanders worden nu eenmaal vrijwel niet blootgesteld aan het Belgisch-Nederlands. Juist omdat Vlamingen en Nederlanders ook op mediagebied in nagenoeg gescheiden werelden leven, is er weinig wisselwerking. Via de sportjournalistiek glipt er soms een woordje Nederland binnen, maar meer dan eens blijft de binnenkomer alleen in het sportwereldje hangen.


----------



## bibibiben

Hans Molenslag said:


> In Nederland wordt _site_ nagenoeg alleen gebruikt in de betekenis _website_. In België is het woord sinds enkele decennia ook volop gangbaar in andere betekenissen zoals _bedrijfslocatie_, _archeologische vindplaats_, _toeristische plek_, _sportcomplex_ enzovoort. Het is tegenwoordig een en al _site_ wat de klok slaat. Dat gebruik is zoals zo vaak uit het Frans overgenomen, inclusief de Franse uitspraak /sit(ə)/. Enkele dagen geleden heb ik voor het eerst _site_ in een Nederlands krantenartikel over een archeologisch onderwerp aangetroffen. Ik heb even gecontroleerd of het artikel niet uit een Belgische krant was overgenomen, want dat gebeurt, maar de auteur was wel degelijk een Nederlander. Misschien een nieuwe ontwikkeling om in de gaten te houden.



Anders dan op http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/vraag/1465/site_terrein/ wordt verklaard, is _site_ in Nederland niet alleen een inkorting van _website_, maar heeft het al geruime tijd ook de betekenis van _(archeologische) vindplaats_. Het woord is compleet met bijbehorende Engelse uitspraak uit het Engelse taalgebied overgewaaid.


----------



## Red Arrow

Maar hoe zit het nu met flikken? Wordt dat woord in Rotterdam gebruikt?


----------



## bibibiben

Niet dat ik weet. Ik weet uiteraard wel van het bestaan van series als _Flikken Maastricht_ en _Flikken Rotterdam_. Hier in Amsterdam wordt de politie op alle mogelijke bijnamen getrakteerd, maar _flik_ zit daar nog steeds niet bij. In Rotterdam zal dat wellicht niet anders zijn. Jongeren in Nederland, zeker die in grote steden wonen, putten voor hun straattaal vooral uit het Engels, Sranantongo, Papiaments, Turks en Marokkaans. Ze leunen niet zozeer op televisieprogramma's waar hun (groot)ouders naar kijken.


----------



## Red Arrow

Nicoline van der Sijs vermeldt in "15 eeuwen Nederlandse taal" nog een aantal Vlaamse woorden die in Nederland overgenomen werden:
-vluchtmisdrijf plegen
-vals plat
-plat water
-dan weer (=daarentegen)
-stilaan (=zo langzamerhand)

In een ander draadje verwees ik al naar "gast".

Ze verwijst ook naar de inburgering van Hollandse woorden als jurk, mooi, etui, doei en trek (=honger, goesting) in Vlaanderen. Ik denk ook nog aan "hoi" (+ de Noord-Nederland de equivalenten van alles vermeld in post #25).

Het Vlaamse woord van een jaar is "knaldrang", verzonnen door de Nederlandse zangeres Merol. Het woord werd gebruikelijker in Vlaanderen dan in Nederland.

De afgelopen vijf jaar zeggen steeds meer Vlamingen "gij bent". Opnieuw een enorme invloed van de geschreven Nederlandse standaardtaal (uiteindelijk grotendeels gebaseerd op Hollands).


----------

